# Block Keeper: Cross platform desktop timer



## DalDal (Jan 17, 2017)

Block Keeper is a standalone, cross platform desktop cubing timer. It provides a simple and clean interface, completely offline, without Java. 

Features:

Windows, MacOS and Linux support
Java not required
Completely functional offline, no Internet connection required
Event based session organisation
Stylish and easy to navigate interface
Scramble generation for all WCA puzzles
WCA Inspection support with voice announcements
Optional split timer controls
Multiple interface themes







I built Block Keeper with session organisation in mind. After selecting which event you will be solving for, the scramble adjusts to it and all newly created sessions will appear only under that event. So only your 3x3 sessions will be shown when you select 3x3 and only your 2x2 sessions will be shown when 2x2 is selected. I don’t know how most people organise their sessions, and I’m sure it’s different for everyone, but this system promotes session organisation across a wide range of events. 

Block Keeper uses Github’s Electron, making it incredibly flexible, cross platform with no Java required! Unfortunately the file sizes are much larger than I would like, but Java takes up storage regardless.

Download Here: http://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper

A comprehensive user guide is also available. Most of Block Keepers is intuitive to those who have used timers before but there are some neat shortcuts and useful information available if you need it. It also has a roadmap for future development ideas. 

User Guide: http://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/guide

Block Keeper is still in development and I’d love some feedback to help make it even better. If you find a bug or want to request a feature let me know.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 19, 2017)

A new version is available which resolves an issue which prevented sessions from being loaded correctly. Apologies for any inconveniences this may have caused.


----------



## Calode (Jan 23, 2017)

This is pretty cool. If you keep adding features that cstimer has, I'll probably switch.

Feature request: can you export the sessions to an editable json so say someone like me can import their cstimer times and/or render them into graphs.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! cstimer was my main timer and is an inspiration. I'm planning to add graphs within sessions and also within puzzles in the future. I store records as JSON files so it should be easy to add export and import functionality, not only block keeper, but also for other timers.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 23, 2017)

Great app, works well. I have a few requests and they are mostly due to the fact that I use CSTimer mostly ....

Scramble Image ... with customisation of colours
Stats breakdowns ... time distributions, time trends, custom stats


----------



## LouMeu (Jan 23, 2017)

REALLY cool, but there are some slight issues.



So there might be some problem with the scramble generator...

Also, more color customization would be nice...


----------



## DalDal (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry I can't see the image. I know the scramble generator isn't perfect so I would love to see where I can improve it. Could you send the image to [email protected] and I'll take a look. 

I've been working hard the last couple of days and have already introduced import and export for Block Keeper sessions and am half way through csTimer imports. I have also introduced a new feature which I personally have never seen in a timer before and look forward to sharing with you in the next version.

I hope to release the next version before the weekend. I am listening to all your feature requests and I hope to implement them as soon as I can. I will be taking a holiday next week and sadly won't be able to work then, so things will be a bit slower. Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jan 24, 2017)

My one small issue with the timer is the Square-1 scrambles. I prefer the scrambles from Cstimer or TNoodletimer as that is the way the WCA scrambles are.


----------



## Me (Jan 25, 2017)

This is _really_ good, I've been waiting to see when someone would take advantage of electron for a desktop timer. Nice job!

My only feedback:

- take advantage of `menuTemplate` to put some actions in the menu and perhaps keystrokes for common actions. Ctrl/Cmd + Z to remove last time. I found that Ctrl/Cmd + N makes a new session but menu items could document that?
- Should a new scramble generate on spacebar up? (Even before the timer is running, like spamming the spacebar)


----------



## DalDal (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the continual feedback guys. I have most of your requests on the roadmap and look forward to adding them. Scrambles are a tough thing. To keep everything offline I need to use my own scramble generators. I should study the source of TNoodle or other open source scramblers to improve them, unless anyone knows of a Javascript scramble library? It's on the todo list but it will likely be a while away as I would need to tackle image generation (which again needs to be offline) at the same time. 

Version 0.2.0 is practically complete and I am just updating the documentation and packaging it up. I hope to release it by tomorrow.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 26, 2017)

Version 0.2.0 is now available!







Spoiler: Graphs







- ADDED option to use webcam to video record solves, view and save them. (You can only view and save your most recent solve, no videos are saved permanently but you can manually save them, must be enabled in preferences)
- ADDED shortcut ‘Control + R’ to quickly view video of last solve
- ADDED import and export options for Block Keeper sessions and import csTimer sessions
- ADDED tools. Select from...
- Session Trend
- Distribution
- Event Trend​- RESOLVED an issue where using escape to close preferences would leave everything disabled
- RESOLVED an issue where disabled select menus were usable while preferences menu was open
- CHANGED event names to better fit WCA names. This may cause duplicate events. To resolve this (if you can navigate and understand a JSON file), go into puzzles.json (locations stated in user guide http://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/guide) and rename all sessions named NxN to NxNxN (e.g "4x4" to "4x4x4", "3x3 BLD" to "3x3x3 BLD") and remove the other duplicate. Make sure Block Keeper is closed before doing this. If you have any difficulty or don't know how JSON works, send your JSON file to me at [email protected], and I'll resolve it a soon as I can. Apologies for the inconvenience
- POSSIBLE ISSUE where very rarely, sessions are not saved and are lost. Please backup regularly and do not force quit the application

If you see any visual glitches or issues, restart Block Keeper and it should be fixed. This is just a transitional issue due to the above mentioned name changes to events.

As I said early, I'll be away for a week and won't be working on Block Keeper. But I'm still looking for feedback. Thanks again for checking out Block keeper


----------



## Me (Jan 27, 2017)

DalDal said:


> To keep everything offline I need to use my own scramble generators. I should study the source of TNoodle or other open source scramblers to improve them, unless anyone knows of a Javascript scramble library?



There should be the TNoodle web scramblers, timer.cubing.net uses it https://github.com/cubing/timer It would be nice if there was some npm module.

The guide is good, but what's even better? Menu bar items with self documenting keystrokes, I see the Meta + 1,2,3 actions for times now through the guide but 99% of users don't read through guides these days.  

I cannot get the video recording to work? I see video player bar though, I'm on macOS 10.11.6 if that makes any difference. I've thought a lot about a feature like this so I'd really like to try it.

Still all amazing, I can't wait to see what this will turn into.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 27, 2017)

Hmmm the video bar appearing there is a sign that something has gone wrong... After restarting does everything work fine? (the bar isn't there) If it's still there, is the green light on? (assuming you use the iSight camera)

EDIT: Also thanks a tonne for the GitHub repository, I found this library (https://github.com/cubing/jsss) which appears to be exactly what we need. I'll investigate it more when I'm back.


----------



## dskids (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow this is awesome, really I glad I stopped by here today. Going to download tonight and give it a try in my next session. Absolutely love the idea of the webcam video recording feature as I have been pondering a way to critique my own solves quite a bit lately.


----------



## Me (Jan 27, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Hmmm the video bar appearing there is a sign that something has gone wrong... After restarting does everything work fine? (the bar isn't there) If it's still there, is the green light on? (assuming you use the iSight camera)



I've restarted a few times, no green light / nothing indicating it's trying to access my webcam. Even more strangeness, I found the checkbox in the settings "Video Record Solves" and when checked I cannot start the timer at all. Sounds like you might want some tests.

I'll try this on my Windows machine later and see if I get the same stuff.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jan 28, 2017)

I am having the same problem as Me (that sounds weird hehe), I am running a different version though macOS 10.12.2
I really like the idea of this timer


----------



## DELToS (Jan 28, 2017)

So with this new timer, will I be able to store more solves than in cs without them being deleted? And there's some sort of bug I think, it won't let me import the .txt file from csTimer


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 28, 2017)

This looks really nice, I'm excited to do some more solving over the next few days and see all the fancy features!

I see you've already gotten some feedback about the scrambles, but I noticed a few things too. First, on 3x3 I got a weird scramble that ended with L' R' L... it threw me off and took a second before I realized why it was weird, haha! I'm also seeing 3x3 scrambles breaking onto a second line even when I have the window maximized and there's plenty of space.

In addition, the megaminx scrambles are quite hard to read. There are no line breaks after the U/U' moves, the font is not monospace, and I have to scroll down to see the last line, even though there is plenty of space on the screen. I understand that changing the font will likely upset the style of the program, but it really does make mega scrambles easier to read. 

Cosmetic gripes aside, this is pretty cool and I'm gonna start using it from now on.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, thanks for all this feedback and positive words guys. Sounds like there is some trouble with the camera being accessed. Will test on a second machine and find out what's up. With the scramble library we found, all scramble issues will be resolved next major version, so megaminx layout and weird patterns (U D' U') won't be a problem. Block Keeper only recognises .json files for imports, so just rename it with that extension, I'll add .txt to be accepted later. There are no limits to how many sessions you can store either.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 6, 2017)

Version 0.2.1 is available and fixes the video issues.

So the camera recorder library wasn't automatically included in the dependencies while installing it for some reason. Hence the functionality just wasn't available when Block Keeper was exported, but was available during testing. Apologies for the inconvenience (especially since I was away for a week. Everything should work fine now.


----------



## Isaac VM (Feb 7, 2017)

Yep, working fine now!!!

The only bad thing is that I need to close a little my lap cover so the camera can actually film the cube and not my "concentration face" :confused: hehe


----------



## DalDal (Feb 7, 2017)

Damn laptop manufacturers, we don't care about faces, we care about our cubes. I encounter that issue as well unfortunately, but if you use a seperate webcam your all good. Yet to test with a completely seperate camera (like a camcorder) to see if that works.

Sneak peak:


Spoiler


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 8, 2017)

Any way you can include a scramble image ? I rely on the image when scrambling as a reference to ensure that I have scrambled correctly.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 8, 2017)

Just implemented that (See image in my other post under the spoiler tab). It will be included in the next release (hopefully less than a week away)


----------



## evileli (Feb 8, 2017)

Is it possible that the download for linux64 version is not working properly? Just getting the license files here.

Nice work by the way


----------



## DalDal (Feb 8, 2017)

evileli said:


> Is it possible that the download for linux64 version is not working properly? Just getting the license files here.
> 
> Nice work by the way


 
Whoops, my apologies, didn't format the download correctly. Should be fixed now.


----------



## MuckPie (Feb 10, 2017)

Would it be possible to input times manually? Sometimes I like to use stackmat timer, but I love the interface of Block Keeper and it's a great way to keep track of times.

I skimmed over the posts, but didn't see anything about it, so my apologies if it has already been mentioned.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 10, 2017)

MuckPie said:


> Would it be possible to input times manually? Sometimes I like to use stackmat timer, but I love the interface of Block Keeper and it's a great way to keep track of times.
> 
> I skimmed over the posts, but didn't see anything about it, so my apologies if it has already been mentioned.



Ultimately, I plan to add Stackmat input, but I'm a bit hesitant to implement that without getting a timer myself and making sure it works. I hope to purchase one within the next month (pretty excited for that), and have it working before version 1.0. I've considered implementing manual time input but haven't done it just yet. I'll try and fit it into the next version.


----------



## MuckPie (Feb 10, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Ultimately, I plan to add Stackmat input, but I'm a bit hesitant to implement that without getting a timer myself and making sure it works. I hope to purchase one within the next month (pretty excited for that), and have it working before version 1.0. I've considered implementing manual time input but haven't done it just yet. I'll try and fit it into the next version.



Hey, I appreciate that! It's totally understandable that you would want to test it on your own. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## Isaac VM (Feb 12, 2017)

I tried to import my cstimer session, I renamed the txt file to JSON but I couldn't select the event to replace the session and now I can't select any session or save any times at all :s


----------



## DalDal (Feb 12, 2017)

Hmmmm. My import worked fine. Can you send me the csTimer txt file and your Block Keeper puzzles.json file? It's located at /Users/You/Library/Application Support/Block Keeper. I'll see what's up and try to fix it for you. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Isaac VM (Feb 13, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Hmmmm. My import worked fine. Can you send me the csTimer txt file and your Block Keeper puzzles.json file? It's located at /Users/You/Library/Application Support/Block Keeper. I'll see what's up and try to fix it for you. Sorry for the inconvenience.



Thanks! I'll be sending you the files to your email!

EDIT: I can't send you the puzzles.json because the size is "is" 0 bytes and gmail can't attach it :/


----------



## DalDal (Feb 16, 2017)

Block Keeper 0.3.0 is out and adds a lot of your requested features.
http://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/

ADDED random state scrambles, rather than random move scrambles
ADDED drawn scrambles for current scramble for most events
ADDED manual add time button
ADDED option to change number of MBLD scrambles
ADDED addition menu items, reflecting shortcuts
ADDED more shortcuts
'Control + T' to manually add a new time
'Control + S' to generate a new scramble
'Control + P' to open preferences

ADDED option to use split controls to stop timer as well as start it
CHANGED graph colours to be more subtle
CHANGED csTimer imports now accept .txt files in addition to .json files
Next update, I'm tackling the UI and themes head on. Some parts of the UI are a little off or not up to scratch. I really want to smooth all that out and improve the look. This is also a great time to implement more themes and I'll try to offer up the ability to create your own themes while I'm at it.

As always, please send me your feedback, It's been outstanding so far. 

Just a quick note, I haven't updated the guide and will likely not do so until final release as they take up time and need constant changing with the UI adjustments.

EDIT: Stackmat Gen 4 timer is in the post. Expect support in the next version


----------



## Fear (Feb 16, 2017)

What do the graphs look like? I'm not in a position to download it ATM and I'm impatient.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 16, 2017)

Here is what the graphs look like. They are distribution, event trend (between sessions within an event) and session trend.



Spoiler: Graphs


----------



## iCrafter (Feb 17, 2017)

Really nice timer! Love the simple interface!


----------



## Fear (Feb 17, 2017)

You should add lines for ao100/1000. Maybe sacrificing mo3 because not many people use that. (example: Reddit flairs usually go single/ao5/ao12/ao100/ao1000 or something similar, usually just ao50/ao100 at the end instead of ao100/1000. But still, usually mo3 isn't included.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 17, 2017)

Fear said:


> You should add lines for ao100/1000. Maybe sacrificing mo3 because not many people use that. (example: Reddit flairs usually go single/ao5/ao12/ao100/ao1000 or something similar, usually just ao50/ao100 at the end instead of ao100/1000. But still, usually mo3 isn't included.



Ao100 details appear once 100 solves are in the session. You can see this when you start a new session and only the time is visible and as more times are added, more stats(Mo3, Ao5 etc) appear. I think adding Ao50 would be valuable so I'll likely do that. I include Mo3 for larger events like 7x7x7 where in competition there is only 3 solves, hence a Mo3. That is the only way they could get that stat without calculating it manually within the timer. If anything, it never hurt to have a bit more information.


----------



## mitja (Feb 19, 2017)

I must say a great timer. Video is the best bonus. Is there any possibility for audio also? Anyway, great work


----------



## DalDal (Feb 19, 2017)

mitja said:


> I must say a great timer. Video is the best bonus. Is there any possibility for audio also? Anyway, great work



Thanks. It's possible to record audio but they won't be recorded together and I would need to do a lot of work to merge them into a single video file. Plus the audio would likely just be clicking which is good if you want to know when your turning but doesn't really add a lot. Plus if you use a stackmat timer, the mic will be used for getting data input from that so the mic would be unusable there. I like the idea though, but there are just some conflicts.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 24, 2017)

Block Keeper 0.4.0 is now available!

- ADDED more themes
- ADDED custom theme allowing colors to be set in preferences
- ADDED Stackmat timer support
- ADDED shadows to UI elements to add clarity
- CHANGED default theme slightly

I would love to add more themes with creative colors, but I'm not a designer.

If you have a cool theme (unique or inspired) you'd like to see included with Block Keeper, post your theme with the relevant hex colors or email it to me at [email protected]. You will be accredited in all future versions.

The development process is wrapping up and I hope to release Block Keeper 1.0 soon which will include the source code on GitHub. If you want to see ANY features in Block Keeper, please let me know.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 24, 2017)

Just downloaded v.0.4 and it appears to not have some of the features .... Scramble image, stats, graphs, video recording ... weird ... Also I only see 2 themes, dark and light. 

No options in settings to change much besides timer options.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 24, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Just downloaded v.0.4 and it appears to not have some of the features .... Scramble image, stats, graphs, video recording ... weird ... Also I only see 2 themes, dark and light.
> 
> No options in settings to change much besides timer options.



Very weird, what version does it say in settings? Really sorry about this. I could have uploaded the wrong version by accident. Also what OS are you using?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't see any version numbers. Using Window 10 64bit. Screenshots ...


----------



## DalDal (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep my bad, must have grabbed the wrong version for Win 64... :S My apologies, should be fixed in 10 min


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 24, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Yep my bad, must have grabbed the wrong version for Win 64... :S My apologies, should be fixed in 10 min


Awesome thanks .. got it ..


----------



## DELToS (Feb 25, 2017)

One question about this, how would I update Block Keeper after I've downloaded it? Would all the solves stay? Also, when do you think it'll switch to using random state scrambles? Thanks!


----------



## DalDal (Feb 25, 2017)

DELToS said:


> One question about this, how would I update Block Keeper after I've downloaded it? Would all the solves stay? Also, when do you think it'll switch to using random state scrambles? Thanks!


Just re-download it form dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper. All your solves are stored separately so they will stay. Also in 0.3.0, I switched it to random state scrambles, so they are already implemented.


----------



## DELToS (Feb 26, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Just re-download it form dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper. All your solves are stored separately so they will stay. Also in 0.3.0, I switched it to random state scrambles, so they are already implemented.


Oh, thanks! One last thing, I'm getting an error with trying to open the zip file from the mac download, do you know how I can fix this? (I do have a downloads folder, and if I try to do it on my desktop it says the same thing about that):


----------



## DalDal (Feb 26, 2017)

Did the download finish completely? (Should be about 44MB as a .zip) Otherwise try re-downloading. If it's still not working, I'll try re-uploading it again. Hope that works


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 26, 2017)

This looks great! I'll download it when I get home. 

Might replace CStimer if the logo looks better xD


----------



## DalDal (Feb 26, 2017)

Seanliu said:


> This looks great! I'll download it when I get home.
> 
> Might replace CStimer if the logo looks better xD


hahaha If you have a logo design idea I'd love to see it.


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 2, 2017)

I like the idea of the split timer controls, but I can't use them because on the Finnish keyboard a slash is made with Shift+7. It would be great if we could choose the buttons for the split controls.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 2, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> I like the idea of the split timer controls, but I can't use them because on the Finnish keyboard a slash is made with Shift+7. It would be great if we could choose the buttons for the split controls.


Great point. It would be valuable to be able to remap the keys to something else, maybe more comfortable or functional for different keyboards. I'll take a look at that for the next release.


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 2, 2017)

I've used this for 5 minutes now. It's already my favorite timer and only going to get better!


----------



## DalDal (Mar 2, 2017)

Done! Very simple to implement


----------



## DELToS (Mar 2, 2017)

I have some more feedback (I hope I'm not being annoying !), the WCA Inspection doesn't seem to be working on my mac. when I stop the timer it starts the inspection again, and even when I turn it off it isn't saving any of my times :/


----------



## DalDal (Mar 2, 2017)

DELToS said:


> I have some more feedback (I hope I'm not being annoying !), the WCA Inspection doesn't seem to be working on my mac. when I stop the timer it starts the inspection again, and even when I turn it off it isn't saving any of my times :/



Your not annoying at all, I really value your help. Try restarting Block Keeper, if the issue persists let me know. Sometimes inspection starts if you stop the timer with another key (like c or v) and then hit the space bar a split second later, because technically the timer is ready again and you just hit space to use it. If the times are still not being added let me know. I need to add a lot of security in the next version to prevent bugs like this happening.


----------



## N00BLuber (Mar 5, 2017)

i can't change split timer controls


----------



## DalDal (Mar 5, 2017)

N00BLuber said:


> i can't change split timer controls


Do you mean "Use split timer controls" or "change the keys that control split timer controls" If you have the use split timer controls options on in preferences then everything should be fine. Try restarting Block Keeper if you can't start the timer. If you mean change the keys that control them, that isn't available yet but will be in the next release. Hope this helps


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 7, 2017)

I think a feature you could add is the option to name your sessions. And I just want to say that this is my favorite timer.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 7, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I think a feature you could add is the option to name your sessions. And I just want to say that this is my favorite timer.


Thanks and you can! Just click the options button next to the session select and type away. Once you close the options again it will be saved.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 10, 2017)

Just sharing a simple theme for the timer hehe. It would be great to have an option for saving custom themes too.

Background: #000000
Timer text: #2f9be2
Scramble text: #2f9be2
Base : #000000
Border: #2f9be2
Text: #dde2dc


----------



## DalDal (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice! I might try a series of these themes with different colours. It gives off a really cool neon vibe.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 10, 2017)

I adjusted your colours to be brighter and added some more colours along the same lines. I don't know if it might be a bit too bright or overpowering though.


Spoiler: Neon Themes


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow, I like those themes! I think there wont be problem with the brightness, at least for me hehe.

I've recently noticed that when the timer is open I can't use other softwares commands, for example, if I am in safari I can't use cmd + T to open another tab and if I change to the timer, the add time manually window has opened or if I'm in finder and I want to delete a file using cmd + backspace, the file doesn't delete, but instead the last time in the timer has been deleted. 

Everything else is working perfectly!


----------



## DalDal (Mar 11, 2017)

Isaac VM said:


> Wow, I like those themes! I think there wont be problem with the brightness, at least for me hehe.
> 
> I've recently noticed that when the timer is open I can't use other softwares commands, for example, if I am in safari I can't use cmd + T to open another tab and if I change to the timer, the add time manually window has opened or if I'm in finder and I want to delete a file using cmd + backspace, the file doesn't delete, but instead the last time in the timer has been deleted.
> 
> Everything else is working perfectly!


Thanks! I've noticed that too. I need to investigate why it is doing that. It could be my fault or Electron's (the underlying app platform). I'm going to try and resolve it in the next couple of days.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey, I just pulled up my timer and all of my solves are gone.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 11, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Hey, I just pulled up my timer and all of my solves are gone.


Uh oh! Did you force quit or close Block Keeper in an unusual way? I'd like to know so I can investigate the reason behind this and resolve the issue. If you have any details of the session before and when you started that would be very useful. Did you keep a backup of your system files? (e.g Time Machine on Mac)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 11, 2017)

No, I just closed out of it normally last night.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 12, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> No, I just closed out of it normally last night.


Sorry this is effecting you. This issue only occurs VERY rarely. I haven't seen it in a long time and I thought I resolved it. Due to this rarity, I haven't figured out what causes it. Is data not being saved correctly or being interrupted? Is it not loading right? That's why any information relating to it is important. Did you rename any sessions for example and what to? It all helps.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 12, 2017)

I did rename a couple of them, but everything is just gone. I didn't see any problems previously.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 12, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I did rename a couple of them, but everything is just gone. I didn't see any problems previously.


The issue only comes when you start the timer again, because it tries to load your sessions, but if it can't, then it goes back to default. What did you name the sessions to? Any symbol characters? Like [email protected]$%()*\|/ etc.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 12, 2017)

No, I just named one after my PB I got in it, and another "F2L Practice". I did import 5 or 6 sessions from cstimer.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 12, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> No, I just named one after my PB I got in it, and another "F2L Practice". I did import 5 or 6 sessions from cstimer.


Interesting, I tried a csTimer import again, worked fine for me. Could you send me the file you imported? I would like to see if I get the same problem, If you don't mind. You can email it to me at [email protected] if you want.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok.


----------



## Elf (Mar 12, 2017)

First of all, I really like the timer, you did a great job DalDal. 
I´m probably going to wait some more time, until the timer is even more developed and then use it as my main timer .
I also have 2 small problems with the layout:
1. The screen of my laptop is very small, and when I do events with bigger scrambles, e.g. Megaminx, 5-7, I can only see parts of the scramble and I don´t want to scramble the first half, scroll down and scramble again.
2. It would be great if the list of times would automatically scroll down to the last solve, just like cstimer, because I want to see immediately what new average I just got and compare it to the previoius ones (at least sometimes)


----------



## Saransh Grover (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been using this timer for a while and I love it.

I just wanted to know if you can get a look at your session/ao5/ao12 and copy and paste it like cstimer? Couldn't find it anywhere and if its not possible rn, I'd be really happy if you could add that


----------



## mitja (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi, is it possible to import scrambles into the block keeper?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's a feature I would like that I have not seen before.

FMC.

It gives you a scramble, a spot to wright notes and a spot to wright your solution and the computer checks it and gives you a number. In addition to that, a mode where for FMC you have an hour.

I also would like people to chose the clock notation they like and how long the scramble is.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello guys!
Sorry my email notifications weren't appearing and I've been busy with University work. I'm not dead and the project isn't either.

I've just released version 0.5.0 which is a relatively small patch which just adds some themes and a couple requested features.

ADDED CSV record export
ADDED split timer key customisation
ADDED neon themes
FIXED shortcuts becoming global (OS wide) and interrupting other apps
I think I'd like to start wrapping up development for the initial release. This just means polishing and getting a strong product out there for more people to use. This also includes open sourcing. But I'd love to implement your requests first, so let me reply to your missed posts (which I apologise for).

Elf
Thanks! 1. I think it would be worth having the option to scale the size of the scramble based on screen size. Currently it remains the same no matter what size so this would help your problem. If you send me a screenshot (in the thread or to [email protected]) so I can see how it is being cutoff, I could make sure it is appropriate for your screen size. 2. I agree, and It's on the todo list now.

Saransh Grover
Thanks as well! Sorry I don't quite understand the question. Do you mean is it possible to get a list of your times/ao5/ao12 in a way that you can easily copy and paste? In which case I can implement that. Is that what you meant?

mitja
No, you cannot currently import scrambles. There are a number of ways you could include a scramble with your times if they didn't already have scrambles, but they involve a little work and knowledge of JSON files. You can insert scrambles in with your times within the session storage file puzzles.json. This file is stored where your OS normally stores application files e.g MacOS stores them in /Library/Application/Support and it would be found in the Block Keeper folder. You could also import them with times from csTimer, I'm unsure if you can manually input scrambles in csTimer to import to Block Keeper though. I wouldn't recommend this however as if you make a mistake in editing the puzzles.json you could loose all your times.

Mastermind2368
Sounds like a really cool idea for a tool. However I don't think it really fits into the scope of Block Keeper. I think that would be really cool as a seperate application and something I would develop in the future. If you think this is something the fewest moves community would like and have any more suggestions send them to me at [email protected]. I don't do the event personally so I wouldn't know what you guys are looking for. Scrambles use random state, not random move, so even if you increase the length of a scramble, it won't be any more scrambled then the current length.


----------



## Saransh Grover (Mar 24, 2017)

@DalDal That is exactly what I meant! Thank You


----------



## Elf (Mar 26, 2017)

Great to hear that DalDal 
Here is the Screenshot, in the first Image the scramble is scrolled to the top and in the second it's scrolled down.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 26, 2017)

Elf said:


> Great to hear that DalDal
> Here is the Screenshot, in the first Image the scramble is scrolled to the top and in the second it's scrolled down.
> 
> View attachment 7690 View attachment 7691



Hmm looks like you're using an old version. I updated it to take up more space. anyway, the option will be coming in the future for any screen size, including the option to increase the size. Here's an example of 10 MBLD scrambles fitting fine even at nearly the smallest size window possible.


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 27, 2017)

This is something I thought about a long time ago. I used to use cstimer, and in cstimer you can choose what two averages are shown in the time list. The default averages are ao5 and ao12, which are also the ones shown in Block Keeper. I like the custom option in cstimer, but I don't like the fact that I have to change them every time I switch events. For example, when doing BLD I would like to see my mo3 and ao5 but when I'm doing 3x3 I would like to see my ao5 or ao12 and my ao100. Would it be possible to add the option to choose what average/mean is shown next to the time in the time list, and have it be different for every event?


----------



## DalDal (Mar 27, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> This is something I thought about a long time ago. I used to use cstimer, and in cstimer you can choose what two averages are shown in the time list. The default averages are ao5 and ao12, which are also the ones shown in Block Keeper. I like the custom option in cstimer, but I don't like the fact that I have to change them every time I switch events. For example, when doing BLD I would like to see my mo3 and ao5 but when I'm doing 3x3 I would like to see my ao5 or ao12 and my ao100. Would it be possible to add the option to choose what average/mean is shown next to the time in the time list, and have it be different for every event?


I never knew csTimer could do that. Although it's a nice idea, Block Keeper already highlights the current and best Mo3, Ao5, Ao12, Ao50 and Ao100 as you go. You can also view how your Mo3 changes in the event trend tool if you want a view of it as you go. I like the idea, but I think there are already many ways to access the data your looking for.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 3, 2017)

Block Keeper 0.6.0 has been released and adds more options to customise your cubing experience.

ADDED custom background image option
ADDED timer start delay option
ADDED refresh theme button to preview custom themes before saving
ADDED pretty text export for selected session
ADDED option to adjust size of scramble text
ADDED experimental touchbar support for new MacBook pros
CHANGED records so they scroll down when times are added
CHANGED Block Keeper icon to be less complex. New icon reflects not only the more complete status of Block Keeper (with additional blocks) but also leaves a notch out for your 'block' to be 'kept' in 
The MacOS version is using the latest Electron beta which adds touchbar support (for anyone that has one). If you experience any issues with the MacOS version let me know as I may need to revert the Electron version until it is more stable.

I think Block Keeper is really close to a full release so if you have any ideas, be sure to let me know ASAP.


----------



## Draranor (Apr 3, 2017)

I just found this a little bit ago, and I like what I see so far! I like the fairly simplistic design; and I can tell it's a little inspired by cstimer from the screenshots, which is a good thing. anyway, can't wait to start using it tomorrow after work! I'll be sure to let you know if I have any ideas, questions, etc.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey Guys!

I'm very happy to announce Block Keeper 1.0.0! Now it is out of development and is (hopefully) stable and fully featured for wide use. Nothing has really changed from 0.6.0 except some bug fixes. The guide has also been updated and the source code is available on Github.

A massive thanks to everyone who has suggested features, pointed out issues and helped make Block Keeper better and better. I look forward to continuing to improving Block Keeper in the future and if you have any more feedback, I'm always interested.

My next plan is to make Block Keeper extendable. Currently there are only a set number of events to create sessions under and which provide scrambles. I hope to develop the ability to create event plugins which would be small files, specifying an event and even including a small JS file for a scramble generator to be written in. If this is something you would be interested in, let me know.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, I tried to update mine but it said that the new files are empty or invalid.


----------



## Elf (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey DalDal,
I'm really happy that the full Version is done now. I really appreciate what you did and Block Keeper instantly became my main timer .
But I have another question: How can I use a Stackmat v4 together with the timer? I tried it already but nothing happened ...
As I already said, I have a Stackmat v4, but I could also use a v2, maybe even a v3. I have a Windows 8.1 Netbook which has microphone and box Output in only one combined plug-in.
I used a Standard 3.5 to 2.5 mm cable to connect the stackmat with the Netbook.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 14, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Hey, I tried to update mine but it said that the new files are empty or invalid.


Thought it was only me...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have windows 7 32 bit if that helps.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 14, 2017)

Hmmm that's interesting. The downloads all appear to be up correctly and fully formatted. Does it extract correctly and you get the README and LICENSES folder? or is it when you try to open the application itself? I will try a fresh download on my Windows 10 64 bit and I'll report back. I will be using 7-zip. If you find any error messages please post them here.

Elf, I wrote a guide here discussing how to connect Stackmat timers to Macs, it has been tested with a V4, but it is also relevant for PC's. The problem may be you cannot use your combined jack only for input. Check that when it is plugged in, you are receiving input sound from it (should be loud and change quickly). If not, you may need to buy a USB mic adaptor described in the guide. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok, so the download is VERY unstable using edge on Windows 10. This could be a Mac bootcamp issue or my poor internet. But it's likely the server's poor upload rate. So after it gives up a couple times, it says the download is complete where it really isn't and that's why you get the error. 

I'll be uploading them to media fire for a more stable (and much faster) download. I'll adjust the download links very shortly and there should be no trouble.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 15, 2017)

All done! Links are updated for downloads


----------



## Elf (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey DalDal,
thanks for your answer, I receive the short very loud Input. I think I simply need to buy the usb converter thing to make it work.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ok this is kina dead, but could you make it so you can choose the notation for clock? Wca is better IMO.


----------



## DalDal (Jun 1, 2017)

The project is well alive on Github if you program. I'll look into the clock notation. Would it be preferred to swap it or have the option to change it? Maybe I should post patch notes here.


----------



## DalDal (Jul 3, 2017)

Block Keeper 1.0.2 is available.
http://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper

- Option to autosave video recording to file
- Video resolution and framerate increase
- Added Session standard deviation and median statistics
- Pretty text export changed
- Tooltips
- Fixed background image selection on Windows


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just remembered something I noticed a while ago. In sessions with a lot of times, the numbers overlap.


----------



## DalDal (Jul 3, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> Just remembered something I noticed a while ago. In sessions with a lot of times, the numbers overlap.View attachment 8133



Yeah, there are a number of spots that don't behave well with really large numbers, that should be on two lines if that occurs. Thanks for finding that.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 10, 2017)

I just started using this and I really like it. Suggestion though. I just started learning square-1, and the scrambles are pretty long. I have a small laptop, and even when the window is maximized, the scramble is on two lines, unless I make it a 3 font size. That's fine, however, it seems like the scrambles are "right justified" so it leaves a big space between the box in the upper left, and the start of the scramble. It seems like "left justified" would always start the scramble right next to the box in the upper left. Just my $.02


----------



## DalDal (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks, maybe an option to have the scramble, left, right or centre would be a good compromise.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 15, 2017)

Another idea I just had. What about displaying the person's PB for each event? It could be manually entered, or generated by block keeper. You already have it broken up by event, so I would think you would be able to set up a PB setting. It could even display "NEW PB!" when you get one. 
Brian


----------



## DalDal (Jul 15, 2017)

I think a tool which displays event statistics (Like best time and best Ao5, etc) would be an great addition. The option to have "New PB" appear would work well too.

On a seperate note, I have a number of event specific changes for next version, like removing inspection in blind events and and option to use split keys for OH, requiring a key to be held during solves, similar to competition rules. 
But I have removed FMC and MBLD support entirely, because the current system really doesn't support these events, they are different from other timed events.

At this point I plan to create specific apps for each of these events, with none of the limitations of Block Keeper's, timer based layout and system. 

If you have any suggestions or requests for these apps, let me know, I'm no expert on these events.


----------



## a3533 (Jul 15, 2017)

I extremely like the BlockKeeper. It has pretty UI and many functions too. But here are a few suggestions:
1. Block Keeper portable
-Sometimes I also solves cube on other computer (school, friends..) so putiing it on the pendrive is a good idea. But seems like the timer saves record to AppData so its not portable
2. Start timer using left mouse button
- There are people (like me) who diy a timer from old mouse. 
3. Customizable split key timer

And also the file size is a little bit too big.
Also thanks for the amazimg software.


----------



## DalDal (Jul 15, 2017)

a3533 said:


> I extremely like the BlockKeeper. It has pretty UI and many functions too. But here are a few suggestions:
> 1. Block Keeper portable
> -Sometimes I also solves cube on other computer (school, friends..) so putiing it on the pendrive is a good idea. But seems like the timer saves record to AppData so its not portable
> 2. Start timer using left mouse button
> ...



Thanks!
1. I will look into having a portable option which would be the option to save and load preferences and sessions in a custom folder, rather than the default directory.
2. Can do!
3. You can customise which keys you would like to use. Is there something else that you thought of?
I would LOVE the file sizes to be smaller, but Block Keeper uses a framework which makes the app essentially a mini chrome browser . It allows Block Keeper to do lots of really cool things that a website and a local app can do (like access video camera and save files to disk, but also have a very customisable UI) The only drawback is file sizes are big.

Also, update on PB notifications and event bests development.
https://twitter.com/dmcneil_/status/886044294481494016
https://twitter.com/dmcneil_/status/886122871667294208


----------



## a3533 (Jul 15, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Thanks!
> 1. I will look into having a portable option which would be the option to save and load preferences and sessions in a custom folder, rather than the default directory.
> 2. Can do!
> 3. You can customise which keys you would like to use. Is there something else that you thought of?
> ...


1. Thanks!
2. How to do that?:confused:
3. Sorry just find it out.


----------



## DalDal (Jul 15, 2017)

a3533 said:


> 1. Thanks!
> 2. How to do that?:confused:
> 3. Sorry just find it out.


2. I meant I will work on adding that option for the next version.


----------



## a3533 (Jul 15, 2017)

DalDal said:


> 2. I meant I will work on adding that option for the next version.


Oops, thanks again


----------



## Elf (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi DalDal,
after a bit of using Block Keeper, I find that the timer starts to lag a bit in sessions with about 400 solves. My current 3x3 session is at 480 solves, and after stopping the timer, I can see the time I'll get minus 0.05 seconds for ~0.4 seconds, then the whole timer reappears and it shows me my real time.
Has this to do with my very bad laptop or with the timer?  (or maybe it's because I'm using an older version again)


----------



## DalDal (Jul 15, 2017)

Elf said:


> Hi DalDal,
> after a bit of using Block Keeper, I find that the timer starts to lag a bit in sessions with about 400 solves. My current 3x3 session is at 480 solves, and after stopping the timer, I can see the time I'll get minus 0.05 seconds for ~0.4 seconds, then the whole timer reappears and it shows me my real time.
> Has this to do with my very bad laptop or with the timer?  (or maybe it's because I'm using an older version again)


Every time a record is edited, created, deleted etc. The table is completely recalculated and repopulated from the times, this keeps every piece of information correct throughout the timer. However, when many results need to be calculated (400+), this could cause a bit of lag each time, especially on lower end systems. It's a combination of both.

I'll look at optimising the code that populates the table, (it's kinda ugly and I want to redo it).
I recommend having many smaller sessions (maybe one a day/week) but everyone uses sessions differently so it's up to you.

EDIT: Block Keeper also autosaves all sessions, if you have a hard drive rather than an SSD, this could also cause a bit of lag.


----------



## Elf (Jul 15, 2017)

OK, thanks for your fast answer. I think I will stop making one big session and start new more often


----------



## DalDal (Jul 16, 2017)

Update on making Block Keeper portable. It is possible to store data with the app bundle, BUT when you update the app (download the latest version) you will loose your data in the old version. It isn't completely ideal to have it stored on the system, but it works. :/


----------



## a3533 (Jul 17, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Update on making Block Keeper portable. It is possible to store data with the app bundle, BUT when you update the app (download the latest version) you will loose your data in the old version. It isn't completely ideal to have it stored on the system, but it works. :/


We can export the data, update the timer, then import again isn't it?


----------



## DalDal (Jul 17, 2017)

a3533 said:


> We can export the data, update the timer, then import again isn't it?



It's just a big expectation for everyone to download the latest version and also copy their data across, it becomes a hassle and discourages updating. Plus, preferences aren't import/exportable. I would love there to be an option to switch where data is saved, to satisfy both cases, but on startup, Block Keeper wouldn't know where to find preferences and data, because that information is stored in preferences, which it wouldn't know where it is stored.

I'm not giving up on the idea, but it needs to be a well thought out solution, that works for portable and normal use, with updates in mind. It is extremely important information after all


----------



## creative_name (Jul 18, 2017)

I downloaded block keeper and need a bit of tech support  The program does not appear in the all programs part of the start menu and I can't access video recordings. (I don't think I gave the program permission to access the camera, where can I do this?) I am on Windows 7.

Thank you for your help in advance.

Edit: I would like to use my built-in webcam which seemingly can't be accessed by skype either


----------



## DalDal (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't use windows much, but Block Keeper doesn't install itself, so I think you need to manually link it to your all programs list. Doing quick search I found this guide that may be useful. https://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/296-start-menu-all-programs-add-delete-shortcuts.html Hope it helps

If Skype can't access your webcam, then Block Keeper will not either. Try restarting your computer, but it could be a larger issue.


----------



## creative_name (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Malkom (Jul 23, 2017)

An option to set whether or not you want the scrambles in the "pretty text export" and an option to copy averages like cstimer would be very nice.


----------



## DalDal (Jul 23, 2017)

Scrambles will be included in pretty text output in the next version. Here is the current format, which may be adjusted slightly 

Generated by Block Keeper on Sun Jul 23 2017
Solves: 20/20
Mean: 21.49
Median: 21.22
σ(s.d): 2.25
1. 19.46 (U' L2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L' B F R' U' B D2 F R2 B )
2. 21.03 (U2 L F2 D B2 L' D2 B' U R' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 B2 )
....

I also wanted to include average information when you hover over results, which you could copy then to share. I'll see about adding that soon.


----------



## DalDal (Aug 16, 2017)

Version 1.1.0 is released and TONS of your feature requests are here!
Available at https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/

- New event statistics tool, showing event bests compared to current times and averages
- Added best time announcements with confetti, shown when best time in the event is beaten
- Time list when clicking on mean or average results
- Added option, requiring a split key to be held down during OH solves
- Added option to use primary mouse button as main timer key
- Inspection available when using a Stackmat timer
- Inspection disabled during BLD events
- Added option to align scramble text left, right or center
- Removed 3x3x3 FM and 3x3x3 MBLD event support
- Additional session data security
- Various bug fixes and performance improvements

Sorry this took so long to come out, but I just kept adding things and university is keeping me busy. I hope to try and provide more regular updates in the future.

3x3x3 FM and 3x3x3 MBLD have been removed because they never really fit into the timer. You don't store times for these events and the statistics provided are not relevant. I will consider creating seperate applications for these in the future. If you have any suggestions, please contact me about it, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Malkom (Aug 16, 2017)

Really nice update, the timer is pretty much perfect now. The only thing that I feel is missing now is the option to have scrambles for sessions in the "other" tab.


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 16, 2017)

Great update, the best timer keeps getting better! One thing I'd like to see is a split function for BLD.


----------



## DalDal (Aug 16, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> Great update, the best timer keeps getting better! One thing I'd like to see is a split function for BLD.


Thanks! Could you please explain what you mean by split controls for blind? I'm not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a request re: the video recording of solves. The video ends abruptly as the solve ends. It would be nice to have it roll on for another second or two. Also if you're using the inspection timer the video recording starts when the inspection timer starts so that you get the entire solve including inspection.


----------



## DalDal (Aug 16, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I have a request re: the video recording of solves. The video ends abruptly as the solve ends. It would be nice to have it roll on for another second or two. Also if you're using the inspection timer the video recording starts when the inspection timer starts so that you get the entire solve including inspection.


Can add an option for that in the future.


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 16, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Thanks! Could you please explain what you mean by split controls for blind? I'm not quite sure what you mean.



Sorry my question wasn't that clear. What I mean is an option to get time splits for memo and execution.


----------



## Malkom (Aug 16, 2017)

Being able to toggle scrambles in the time list for averages and means would also be appreciated, megaminx averages look reeeally messy with the scrambles.


----------



## creative_name (Aug 25, 2017)

I have had some weird freezes with the timer when timing sq1. It would not react to me pressing the spacebar and would not let me close the timer with the close window button (had to alt+F4) The time however would be visible when I reopened the timer. (Im not sure if it was the actual time because I have the hide timer while solving box checked)


----------



## DalDal (Aug 26, 2017)

creative_name said:


> I have had some weird freezes with the timer when timing sq1. It would not react to me pressing the spacebar and would not let me close the timer with the close window button (had to alt+F4) The time however would be visible when I reopened the timer. (Im not sure if it was the actual time because I have the hide timer while solving box checked)



That is weird. Does it only occur with sq1 and is it your most popular event? If it isn't your most popular event and it is only freezing on sq1 then it might be an issue with the scrambler, but I'm not sure until I know more. thanks.


----------



## a3533 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice update. Has a request:
An option to manually input scramble in session.
-Not the cstimer kind that can only input scrambles in the 'input tab', what I want is like I can input scrambles in (for example, 3x3x3). I need that function so I can add scrambles for my online competition.
Good job!


----------



## SolemnAttic (Sep 3, 2017)

Feature request: can you display more than one tool at the bottom? I kinda loke graphs and everything


----------



## DalDal (Sep 3, 2017)

SolemnAttic said:


> Feature request: can you display more than one tool at the bottom? I kinda loke graphs and everything


I want to redo the whole tool section, it's really inflexible and graph stacking would be pretty cool. I'm just a bit busy with university work right now, but I have a break coming up soon.


----------



## tadhg (Sep 24, 2017)

This is my new main timer, thanks! its amazing


----------



## Malkom (Nov 13, 2017)

fix plz


----------



## RedJack22 (Nov 13, 2017)

I really like this timer! The only problem is I don't know what the # (random letter) mean for changing text colors, and that means I don't know how to change text color. Could you help?


----------



## Malkom (Nov 13, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I really like this timer! The only problem is I don't know what the # (random letter) mean for changing text colors, and that means I don't know how to change text color. Could you help?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RGB_color_model#Numeric_representations


----------



## DalDal (Nov 13, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I really like this timer! The only problem is I don't know what the # (random letter) mean for changing text colors, and that means I don't know how to change text color. Could you help?



You can use any of these basic colours just by typing in their name (or hex if you would like) https://www.w3schools.com/cssref/css_colors.asp
There is also an in-depth colour picker here if you have a more specific colour in mind https://www.w3schools.com/colors/colors_picker.asp
Hope this is helpful

Malkom, that's a very interesting bug. I made a small change which should prevent this from happening in the next version (coming in a week or so). Have you seen it happen before or have any other information about when it occurred? Thanks


----------



## RedJack22 (Nov 13, 2017)

DalDal said:


> You can use any of these basic colours just by typing in their name (or hex if you would like) https://www.w3schools.com/cssref/css_colors.asp
> There is also an in-depth colour picker here if you have a more specific colour in mind https://www.w3schools.com/colors/colors_picker.asp
> Hope this is helpful
> 
> Malkom, that's a very interesting bug. I made a small change which should prevent this from happening in the next version (coming in a week or so). Have you seen it happen before or have any other information about when it occurred? Thanks


Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## Micah Walker (Nov 14, 2017)

Best timer ever!!!


----------



## Malkom (Nov 14, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Malkom, that's a very interesting bug. I made a small change which should prevent this from happening in the next version (coming in a week or so). Have you seen it happen before or have any other information about when it occurred? Thanks


It has happen two or three times, the other times it were megaminx solves that was 38s instead of the 55s they really were. I have no clue why it happen, I always have chrome, blockkeeper, spotify and a few messenger programs running so I don't think thats the reason it went slow.


----------



## Mano (Nov 14, 2017)

The time is always displayed in seconds, when doing 5x5 solves I always have to convert the time in min, is there a way to change that ?

EDIT : Oops I didn't see the option format time, fixed


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 15, 2017)

I found out today that for bigger averages Block Keeper removes only the best and the worst solve. I think usually the top and bottom 5% are removed, so could you change that for ao50 and ao100? Also, it would be nice to see standard deviations for all the different averages, not just the session.

I have a white background and black base. If I put the scramble color to black, when hovering over a time in the list the scramble there is also black and I can't see it. Could I have the option to set colors for the current scramble and the scramble for a time separately?


----------



## Mano (Nov 15, 2017)

Is it possible to ad an calculation of average of 1000 ?


----------



## DalDal (Nov 18, 2017)

Block Keeper 1.2 has been released. It focuses on improving the tool system and adding many suggestions throughout
https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/

Multiple tool support 
Added metronome tool
Higher resolution tools for higher definition displays
Option to video record inspections and just after solve
Option to toggle scrambles in time lists
Option to include a scramble while manually adding times
Small menu improvements 
Event statatistics tool bug fixes
Various bug fixes
I have finished university for the year and have much more time to work on Block Keeper in the next 3 months. I hope to release updates much more frequently in this time. As usual, if you have suggestions, let me know. 

Malkom: I hope this update fixes the issue for you, please let me know if it is still inaccurate 

Elo13: Excellent point, it should remove the top/bottom 5% for averages above 12, my bad. I will change the scrambles in the menu to be the text colour as well. I'll look into standard deviations for each average and maybe a running mean menu as well.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Block Keeper 1.2 has been released. It focuses on improving the tool system and adding many suggestions throughout
> https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/
> 
> Multiple tool support
> ...


For averages of 12 you just remove the fastest time and slowest time, not the top and bottom 5%. For averages of 50+, you would use the 5% I think


----------



## leudcfa (Nov 27, 2017)

Is there a way to show my ao1000? I just saw that someone else asked, but the question wasn't answered..


----------



## DalDal (Nov 27, 2017)

leudcfa said:


> Is there a way to show my ao1000? I just saw that someone else asked, but the question wasn't answered..


Sorry, I have added it. Will be released in the next version including an Ao500.


----------



## leudcfa (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks! Now I'll definitely stick with Block Keeper


----------



## Mano (Nov 28, 2017)

I noticed that with a big session (1600 solves) when I stop the timer there is a 2s delay before it displays the time, is that a bug or my computer isn't fast enough to calculate all the averages instantly ?


----------



## DalDal (Nov 28, 2017)

On a test 1500 session, I have 0.7s delay, that happens when a session has many times and recalculates Ao5 and Ao12 among other things such as mean, median, s.d and etc because the times for the session have updated. I'll look into optimising this if possible, but I recommend using more small sessions. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Mano (Nov 28, 2017)

Maybe (if it is possible) you can display the time instantly but display all the others calculations when they are finished calculating. 

Another problem I have is that I'm unable to change the color of the text or the background with the new update


----------



## DalDal (Nov 28, 2017)

Mano said:


> Maybe (if it is possible) you can display the time instantly but display all the others calculations when they are finished calculating.
> 
> Another problem I have is that I'm unable to change the color of the text or the background with the new update



I have made a small change so that the time can be displayed before the calculations are made in the future, but it will still be a bit unresponsive and lag a touch while doing them. But at least it will be bearable for really large sessions. Can you send me the text colour you are using. Is it in the form "#xxxxxx" where 'x' is a digit or 'ABCDEF'. Also, what OS are you using, I have had issues with windows and file paths before.


----------



## Mano (Nov 28, 2017)

I am using the standard Dark theme but when I want to switch it doesn't work. I am using MacOS HighSierra 10.13.1


----------



## DalDal (Nov 28, 2017)

You will need to switch to the 'custom' theme to change any colours. They should default to the dark theme by default and the changes to the text colour will be visible. I am on macOS Sierra right now so I will update and see what the issue is.


----------



## theawesomecuber (Dec 6, 2017)

I'd love to try this timer out, but it appears your website is down! I tried building it off the source on github, but I get errors when running "./start".


----------



## DalDal (Dec 6, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> I'd love to try this timer out, but it appears your website is down! I tried building it off the source on github, but I get errors when running "./start".



I'm REALLY sorry about that, I'm trying to get it fixed with my server provider. I hope to have it back up soon but we are having a bit of trouble. But don't worry, here are the download links. 

Windows 64 bit: http://www.mediafire.com/file/cb5y58s5wd1p4i8/Block_Keeper_Win_64.zip
Windows 32 bit: http://www.mediafire.com/file/khs6it39rbqrxyd/Block_Keeper_Linux_32.zip
MacOS: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ey5b6yoxdu2bn46/Block_Keeper_MacOS.zip
Linux 64 bit: http://www.mediafire.com/file/6pn7gwbdvncc3va/Block_Keeper_Linux_64.zip


----------



## theawesomecuber (Dec 6, 2017)

If you allow me to import my thousands of solves from prisma puzzle timer, I will switch to your timer. I really like the look and functionality of it.


----------



## DalDal (Dec 6, 2017)

Can you send me your exported times to [email protected]? I just need to know the format and I can add an importer to the next version.

Also website is fixed and should be up now or very soon


----------



## Elf (Dec 7, 2017)

I recently started doing Multiblind and thought of the following:
Would it be possible to implement a way of generating as many scrambles as I want to solve cubes? For example I tried 2 but Block Keeper always gave me 5 Scrambles.
I also think that there should be a different way of ranking the times and calculating the average because mbld is not about time but about Points. So if there would be the possibility that I could say first how many cubes I want to attempt to solve, then Block Keeper generates the number of scrambles I want and after my attempt I can enter in the number of solved and unsolved cubes. This would be really great because now I only see the time, but when I do multiple attempts I'm pretty sure that I will lose track of the Points I got for each attempt. I think it would be cool if the number of cubes would be adjustable for each session ( so that I will get a session for 5 cubes, where it gives me 5 scrambles, a session for 7 or 10 cubes, where it gives me 7 or 10 scrambles ... )
Also, If the times in a session are really high (like my 20 Minute 4 bld solves) the y axis in the session trend becomes unreadable.
With the new changes and maybe even this implemented Block Keeper will definitely become my main timer  Great work DalDal


----------



## DalDal (Dec 7, 2017)

Elf said:


> I recently started doing Multiblind and thought of the following:
> Would it be possible to implement a way of generating as many scrambles as I want to solve cubes? For example I tried 2 but Block Keeper always gave me 5 Scrambles.
> I also think that there should be a different way of ranking the times and calculating the average because mbld is not about time but about Points. So if there would be the possibility that I could say first how many cubes I want to attempt to solve, then Block Keeper generates the number of scrambles I want and after my attempt I can enter in the number of solved and unsolved cubes. This would be really great because now I only see the time, but when I do multiple attempts I'm pretty sure that I will lose track of the Points I got for each attempt. I think it would be cool if the number of cubes would be adjustable for each session ( so that I will get a session for 5 cubes, where it gives me 5 scrambles, a session for 7 or 10 cubes, where it gives me 7 or 10 scrambles ... )
> Also, If the times in a session are really high (like my 20 Minute 4 bld solves) the y axis in the session trend becomes unreadable.
> With the new changes and maybe even this implemented Block Keeper will definitely become my main timer  Great work DalDal



Thanks. Many of those changes above are necessary for creating a great multi blind experience. But a point based system, multiple times (including drawing them) and other specific multi blind features are better suited for a completely seperate tool that can deliver a better interface. For instance, you don't need the timer to be front and centre, you only need it in the corner, because it isn't the most important part, where you could have the list of scrambles and them being drawn as the main part which you could tick off when you finish the solve. I would like to make a multi blind tool at the start of next year, but for now, you could rescramble (control+S) to get all the scrambles you need. Sorry


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2017)

A few suggestions:
- Allow multiple "Other"s in cube type, and allow the user to change the name of them
- I have a weird bug where some of the times in the session just don't show up: https://imgur.com/HwJzCyG

It doesn't show any times before that, and it's a problem with every cube type, but it still shows me the scramble when i hover over the spaces.
I had just imported them from cstimer, I can give you the import file if you like


----------



## DalDal (Dec 8, 2017)

Aerma said:


> A few suggestions:
> - Allow multiple "Other"s in cube type, and allow the user to change the name of them
> - I have a weird bug where some of the times in the session just don't show up: https://imgur.com/HwJzCyG
> 
> ...



- I'm planning to do a big event update in a future version (1.4) which will allow you to customise events (add, remove, rename, specify properties of them like blind or OH, default scrambler) but that will be a while
- I haven't seen that issue before, do times appear when you scroll up or does it look like something is blocking them? Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2017)

DalDal said:


> - I'm planning to do a big event update in a future version (1.4) which will allow you to customise events (add, remove, rename, specify properties of them like blind or OH, default scrambler) but that will be a while
> - I haven't seen that issue before, do times appear when you scroll up or does it look like something is blocking them? Thanks


Actually they just started working, I think the import was just still loading or something 
EDIT: Also, is there/could there be a way to import scrambles?


----------



## Elf (Dec 8, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Thanks. Many of those changes above are necessary for creating a great multi blind experience. But a point based system, multiple times (including drawing them) and other specific multi blind features are better suited for a completely seperate tool that can deliver a better interface. For instance, you don't need the timer to be front and centre, you only need it in the corner, because it isn't the most important part, where you could have the list of scrambles and them being drawn as the main part which you could tick off when you finish the solve. I would like to make a multi blind tool at the start of next year, but for now, you could rescramble (control+S) to get all the scrambles you need. Sorry


Yeah, I understand that, but it is great that you want to realize something like that. My multiblind practice also will not be over next year and until then I will just take a sheet of paper and note all the attempts


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2017)

Also, alternate scramble types for the "Other" sessions would be great, 3x3x5 would be the top priority for me but also things like csTimer's 3x3 subsets and relays would be cool too.


----------



## DalDal (Dec 9, 2017)

I have added the option to set the scrambler at any time to a specific event or the recommended scrambler by default for the next version. With the planned event system, there will be a lot of freedom to create relay or subset events. I can't promise I will have every scrambler to begin with for these, but overtime I will try to add more.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2017)

DalDal said:


> I have added the option to set the scrambler at any time to a specific event or the recommended scrambler by default for the next version. With the planned event system, there will be a lot of freedom to create relay or subset events. I can't promise I will have every scrambler to begin with for these, but overtime I will try to add more.


Awesome! That sounds great


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2017)

Another question, sorry, are you able to just type in times? I don't have the necessary cables to connect to my computer.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 9, 2017)

This is very cool! I think that this program is very good and one of the best out there.


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 10, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Another question, sorry, are you able to just type in times? I don't have the necessary cables to connect to my computer.



Yes, with ctrl+T (cmd+T on Mac).


----------



## DalDal (Dec 10, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> Yes, with ctrl+T (cmd+T on Mac).


Exactly! you can also click the plus in the top left corner of the times list


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Exactly! you can also click the plus in the top left corner of the times list


Speaking of that, would it be possible in the next update to make it so that the header row (the plus button and the "Time", "Ao5", and "Ao12" next to it) doesn't scroll with the time list?


----------



## DalDal (Dec 10, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Speaking of that, would it be possible in the next update to make it so that the header row (the plus button and the "Time", "Ao5", and "Ao12" next to it) doesn't scroll with the time list?


Good idea, I'll work on that.


----------



## theawesomecuber (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a proposal relating to sessions. I thought I'd get this in while you're refactoring the code.

I want my sessions to reset every day, but I also want to have separate sessions for different methods. I'm sure there are people who'd like to have different sessions for different cubes, a separate session for color neutral solves, a separate session for slow turning, or anything like that.

Now the way sessions currently work, I would have to create a whole bunch of new sessions every day if I wanted to keep my days separated out. This loses the helpfulness of sessions since all the helpful information (ie progress on a new method) is lost.

I think a solution to this problem would be to separate sessions and what I would like to call styles. I'm not a huge fan of the name "styles" (it can be easily confused with themes) but it gets across the right idea and therefore is good for now. I could have 3 styles, CFOP, Roux, and ZZ, and each of those would have sessions.

The drop-down that currently scrolls between sessions would instead scroll between styles, and to get the history of that style (sessions before the current one), you would open up a separate window to scroll through your solves. Something like PPT would be awesome, with maybe separators between sessions.

With styles, it becomes worthless to look at stats for the overall event, so the Event Statistics tool could be replaced with a Style Statistics tool.

Of course, there are people who wouldn't want to separate sessions out. I think the most sensible way to deal with this option is to be able to configure how much time has to elapse between solves in order for the solve to count for a different session, ranging from a couple of minutes to never.

So to recap:
- Each event would have styles
- Each style would have a collection of sessions

I realize I may not have made any sense, so if anyone has questions, I can clarify.

Thanks for having made such a great timer, I hope you continue to listen to feedback and improve it!


----------



## DalDal (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks. 
Quick update on the refactoring, about 75% through and hoping to finish in the next couple of days and get back to adding features.

I think having most of the functionality above is a great idea and I have been factoring this into my work in the last few days. I use sessions for every day and mixing and matching different types is terrible. This is why I made the event based system because other timers generally don't differentiate sessions for different events, which means they become disorganised and you can't make comparisons in your long-term performance in the same way.

I like the idea of styles, but I think they just act like event subsets. They sometimes have different scramblers and different sessions, just like events. I think expanding events to be customisable is a better option as it can provide most if not all the functionality you stated, while also keeping the existing system and not complicated things further. So for 3x3x3 you could create a Roux event and a CFOP event, and practise in each separately. To add daily sessions, just add a new session to each as you go (easy with Ctrl-N) and your on your way. Let me know if I missed the point or anything else.


----------



## theawesomecuber (Dec 12, 2017)

DalDal said:


> I like the idea of styles, but I think they just act like event subsets. They sometimes have different scramblers and different sessions, just like events. I think expanding events to be customisable is a better option as it can provide most if not all the functionality you stated, while also keeping the existing system and not complicated things further. So for 3x3x3 you could create a Roux event and a CFOP event, and practise in each separately. To add daily sessions, just add a new session to each as you go (easy with Ctrl-N) and your on your way. Let me know if I missed the point or anything else.



I'm kind of surprised I haven't thought of this that way actually. Having custom events is basically exactly what I proposed except you lose the organization of having, for example, CFOP and Roux grouped together under 3x3, in exchange for simplicity. I'm totally fine with that tradeoff.


----------



## ariissleeping (Dec 18, 2017)

I've been using your program for a while and have been loving it. The only problem I have been having is that after a solve Block Keeper would stay stuck on the time i just got for a solid 10-20 seconds. This is quite irritating especially if I want to get into another solve. (i am on macOS)

Love your program, keep up the great work!


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

Great program.


----------



## Zerksies (Dec 18, 2017)

What about a Android or iOs app


----------



## DalDal (Dec 18, 2017)

ariissleeping said:


> I've been using your program for a while and have been loving it. The only problem I have been having is that after a solve Block Keeper would stay stuck on the time i just got for a solid 10-20 seconds. This is quite irritating especially if I want to get into another solve. (i am on macOS)
> 
> Love your program, keep up the great work!



Thanks! How large is your session? If it is over 1000 solves it needs to do a lot of calculations every time to keep all the stats and averages correct. This has been improved in the next version, but you'll still experience some delay. One day I hope to spend a lot of time to optimise this part.



Zerksies said:


> What about a Android or iOs app



The way Block Keeper is set up, it couldn't be ported to mobile devices. A stripped down version could be made for the web, but a proper mobile app would be difficult. Sorry


----------



## ariissleeping (Dec 19, 2017)

DalDal said:


> Thanks! How large is your session? If it is over 1000 solves it needs to do a lot of calculations every time to keep all the stats and averages correct. This has been improved in the next version, but you'll still experience some delay. One day I hope to spend a lot of time to optimise this part.


i've got over 3000 solves xD yea please work on that  Otherwise i love your program


----------



## DalDal (Dec 22, 2017)

Block Keeper 1.3 has been released with lots of new features, options to customise your events and heaps of bug fixes.

Event management, allows for events to be created, removed, edited, enabled or disabled
Added scrambler options, to select specific scrambler or use custom scramble
Added Cross, EOLine and first block solver tools
Added Ao500 and Ao1000 results to sessions
Added time and average lists
Update to average, current and best details
Fixes to how averages are calculated
Session and timer performance improvements
Result scramble text color adjustment
Many bug fixes

Many thanks to *theawesomecuber *for helping with the code cleanup and contributing suggestions and fixes.
Happy holidays


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 24, 2017)

This new update is amazing! No more lag after stopping the timer and more averages shown are really nice.

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but it would be cool if Block Keeper could record the date for each solve.


----------



## DalDal (Dec 24, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> This new update is amazing! No more lag after stopping the timer and more averages shown are really nice.
> 
> I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but it would be cool if Block Keeper could record the date for each solve.



Thank you! The date for each session is stored (although never used), but not each record. If it could be used for some useful statistic or graph, I would consider storing and using it. Maybe when the last PB was achieved?


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 24, 2017)

I meant storing the date for each solve, but I don't know if it is feasible. It would be nice if it was at least a column in the .csv export. I would like to use the data to try and create some graphs and stuff myself.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2017)

I’ve noticed they’re things like Event Statistics, but some of those tools don’t have options you can select that would make it specific to that session in the event. Like if I have a session for 3x3 Roux and one for CFOP sunder 3x3, it puts them both in instead of just the one I’m currently on.


----------



## calci (Dec 24, 2017)

When using Stackmat Timer, if the time on the Stackmat Timer is 5.788 then in Block Keeper it should be 5.78. Right now it's automatically round up to 5.79. I hope you will change it in the next version.
Edit #1: Also, adding a hotkey to quickly delete every solves in the current session would be nice 
Edit #2: When I select Best time, it shows the Current time solve? It doesn't have scramble for the Best time and Current time as well.
Edit #3: And in the Event Statistics box, it would be better if you can select Best time or Best Mo3 or Best Ao5... then it shows up scrambles...
Edit #4: Last one, when the time list is long, can you make the "+ Time Ao5 Ao12" stays at the top of the list when you scroll down the list?


----------



## Elf (Dec 24, 2017)

I noticed that the list of times only scrolls down to the solve before my recent one and the last one is not visible.
Bug?

By the way, great update, now it's my main timer


----------



## DalDal (Dec 24, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> I meant storing the date for each solve, but I don't know if it is feasible. It would be nice if it was at least a column in the .csv export. I would like to use the data to try and create some graphs and stuff myself.



Good point, I'll store them as well. Unfortunately all existing times won't have a time but this isn't an issue long term.



Aerma said:


> I’ve noticed they’re things like Event Statistics, but some of those tools don’t have options you can select that would make it specific to that session in the event. Like if I have a session for 3x3 Roux and one for CFOP sunder 3x3, it puts them both in instead of just the one I’m currently on.



Specific session statistics are shown just under the session select, things like mean, median, best/current times in the session. The event statistics tool is used for comparing all results within an event so you can see how your current times and averages compare with best times ever. All sessions are compared, just not directly.



calci said:


> When using Stackmat Timer, if the time on the Stackmat Timer is 5.788 then in Block Keeper it should be 5.78. Right now it's automatically round up to 5.79. I hope you will change it in the next version.
> Edit #1: Also, adding a hotkey to quickly delete every solves in the current session would be nice
> Edit #2: When I select Best time, it shows the Current time solve? It doesn't have scramble for the Best time and Current time as well.
> Edit #3: And in the Event Statistics box, it would be better if you can select Best time or Best Mo3 or Best Ao5... then it shows up scrambles...
> Edit #4: Last one, when the time list is long, can you make the "+ Time Ao5 Ao12" stays at the top of the list when you scroll down the list?



1. It is storing the detail, but it should round down when presenting, thanks for pointing this out.
2. I could add an option in the session edit menu to clear times, but a shortcut for something so drastic is probably a little dangerous.
3. That's a bug. Sorry! I'll fix that soon.
4. I would argue that seeing the scrambles for your PB at your side doesn't have as great of a benefit as seeing all your major PB's and how you currently compare.
5. That is also something I need to add. 



Elf said:


> I noticed that the list of times only scrolls down to the solve before my recent one and the last one is not visible.
> Bug?
> 
> By the way, great update, now it's my main timer


Thanks, that's another issue.

Sorry for the number of bugs, a lot of behind the scenes work has been down and obviously lots of issues were let through. I'll try and release a small update to fix them soon.


----------



## Elf (Dec 24, 2017)

Now that I think about Block Keeper, I thought of 2 other things:
- would it be possible to add the Features of the Event statistics to the Display in the top left, where all the averages are already showed, so that I don´t Need to Display the same things twice.
- would it be possible to add a button to hide the list of times and the list of averages on the left?

Also I really like the PB celebrations and the averages in the Event statistics which turn green when a pb is acheived. Then I do not always have to look carefully through the list of averages/times to find pbs and concentrate on the solves (and Party hard if something turns green)


----------



## calci (Dec 25, 2017)

When I finish a solve with Stackmat timer, I usually press the reset button right away, but that makes the time on Block Keeper back to 0. Can you add an option to make Block Keeper keeps my time on the screen?


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 26, 2017)

I didn't know about the event statistics tool showing PBs until now since I don't use it. Could you add that to the the average list on the left?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2017)

A few small suggestions regarding statistics:
- Could you make it so at the top-left of the page where it shows the mean, median, etc. you can click on mean and it'll give a full list of all of the times in that event's session?
- When you click on Ao5, 12, etc to look at each individual time in that average (and mean if you implement that first thing!) could there be options to look at it without the scrambles, and without the numbering? I'd want this so I could put it into a thing called StatKey to calculate a statistical Confidence Interval of my average times, but I'd need the list of times without any bullets or scrambles, just 1 time on every line.


----------



## DalDal (Dec 26, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> I didn't know about the event statistics tool showing PBs until now since I don't use it. Could you add that to the the average list on the left?



I'm a bit reluctant to add that as I want the focus of that section to be solely on the current session, not the event. Tools are there to show option functionality if you want them which is what they are doing. Plus any more room taken up on the left means less times showing in the list at any one time, and on smaller displays this becomes an issue. Sorry.



Aerma said:


> A few small suggestions regarding statistics:
> - Could you make it so at the top-left of the page where it shows the mean, median, etc. you can click on mean and it'll give a full list of all of the times in that event's session?
> - When you click on Ao5, 12, etc to look at each individual time in that average (and mean if you implement that first thing!) could there be options to look at it without the scrambles, and without the numbering? I'd want this so I could put it into a thing called StatKey to calculate a statistical Confidence Interval of my average times, but I'd need the list of times without any bullets or scrambles, just 1 time on every line.



1. If you click on 'time' you will get exactly what you want. 
2. I will add an option to remove all formatting, so it's just a list of numbers, in preferences

EDIT: Future changes are being kept here https://github.com/DallasMcNeil/Block-Keeper/wiki/Roadmap for reference. They won't all be added in the next version but hopefully all of them in the future.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2017)

DalDal said:


> I'm a bit reluctant to add that as I want the focus of that section to be solely on the current session, not the event. Tools are there to show option functionality if you want them which is what they are doing. Plus any more room taken up on the left means less times showing in the list at any one time, and on smaller displays this becomes an issue. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Elf (Dec 27, 2017)

Also, would it be possible to Show the time of a dnf in the time list on the left?
If a smaller font is used, then it also would fit in the table. (I have been doing a lot of blind recently and it is a bit weird if I have so many dnfs in my session and i do not know what the time was to see my Progress)


----------



## DalDal (Dec 27, 2017)

Elf said:


> Also, would it be possible to Show the time of a dnf in the time list on the left?
> If a smaller font is used, then it also would fit in the table. (I have been doing a lot of blind recently and it is a bit weird if I have so many dnfs in my session and i do not know what the time was to see my Progress)



I don't want to change the font size in the table because it becomes inconsistent. Sorry it is inconvenient for blind. On a positive note, it does show your success rate. I would consider showing the time and penalty (DNF(xx.xx)) in a times list


----------



## Elf (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok, that's understandable 
But would it be possible to Show the time when hovering over the dnf with the mouse? That would be a compromise


----------



## DalDal (Dec 27, 2017)

Elf said:


> Ok, that's understandable
> But would it be possible to Show the time when hovering over the dnf with the mouse? That would be a compromise


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Malkom (Dec 28, 2017)

Your program is legit retarded


----------



## DalDal (Dec 28, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Your program is legit retardedView attachment 8766


ouch.
In the entire year of use, development and testing, I have never encountered any issues with the timer being inaccurate or running slow. I cannot see a way that the timer could be negative. It stores the time when the solve starts and stores the time when the timer finishes and finds the difference. Did anything happen before or during the solve? Is anything running in the background that could effect it? Is Block Keeper lagging or running slow? Sorry for so many questions but these details are really helpful.
Also try using the latest version, it could have been fixed in that. Thanks.


----------



## Malkom (Dec 28, 2017)

DalDal said:


> ouch.
> In the entire year of use, development and testing, I have never encountered any issues with the timer being inaccurate or running slow. I cannot see a way that the timer could be negative. It stores the time when the solve starts and stores the time when the timer finishes and finds the difference. Did anything happen before or during the solve? Is anything running in the background that could effect it? Is Block Keeper lagging or running slow? Sorry for so many questions but these details are really helpful.
> Also try using the latest version, it could have been fixed in that. Thanks.


Im pretty sure I use the latest version, the only other programs running were chrome and spotify. Nothing weird happened during solve nor was the program running slow.

E: apparently i was using an older version, hope the newer version isn't broken


----------



## Malkom (Dec 28, 2017)

A megaminx solve that felt pretty average is a 35 according to block keeper, I really like the timer but things like this cant happened, definitely not twice the same day.


----------



## DalDal (Dec 29, 2017)

Malkom said:


> A megaminx solve that felt pretty average is a 35 according to block keeper, I really like the timer but things like this cant happened, definitely not twice the same day.


Definitely, but I just have never seen it happen before and from what I have heard, nobody else has had the same issue. I'll continue to look for the problem.


----------



## Malkom (Dec 29, 2017)

Is there a fast way to import one session into another session(both from block keeper and other timers)?


----------



## DalDal (Dec 29, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Is there a fast way to import one session into another session(both from block keeper and other timers)?


Currently not from within Block Keeper. If it is from csTimer, you can import it to the event you want. I think a transfer option for sessions would be a good addition.


----------



## ubercorb77 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm noticing that the scrambles are quite easier than those on csTimer. Would you think that this is coincidence or do you not have a WCA scrambler? (not the official of course, but just like csTimer) If not, it would be nice to see this added. 

EDIT: Other than that, this timer is looking awesome. Especially with the automatic recording feature!


----------



## DalDal (Jan 5, 2018)

ubercorb77 said:


> I'm noticing that the scrambles are quite easier than those on csTimer. Would you think that this is coincidence or do you not have a WCA scrambler? (not the official of course, but just like csTimer) If not, it would be nice to see this added.
> 
> EDIT: Other than that, this timer is looking awesome. Especially with the automatic recording feature!



Thanks!
By easier do you mean they appear shorter (less moves) or appear simpler to solve? They should be similar to csTimer and WCA standards, however, I cannot confirm if the algorithm used to generate them is identical. As far as I know, it is a similar approach and should be fine. Keeping in mind any state of a 3x3x3 can be reached in 20 moves or less and having more moves than that is not necessarily an indicator the puzzle is more scrambled.


----------



## ubercorb77 (Jan 5, 2018)

I mean that they seem easier to solve. I tend to get a lot more easy crosses than on csTimer. From your reply, I can think that this is probably just lots of luck (I've only done <100 solves on the timer)

Oh, and one more thing. When I save my videos, it doesn't save as a video file.



DalDal said:


> Thanks!
> By easier do you mean they appear shorter (less moves) or appear simpler to solve? They should be similar to csTimer and WCA standards, however, I cannot confirm if the algorithm used to generate them is identical. As far as I know, it is a similar approach and should be fine. Keeping in mind any state of a 3x3x3 can be reached in 20 moves or less and having more moves than that is not necessarily an indicator the puzzle is more scrambled.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 5, 2018)

It saves as a .webm file. It's a web video format and you can view them in Google Chrome. It's a lot of work (for a computer) to convert .webm files to .mp4 files which would take some time to setup (more delay when starting the timer) and more time to save. The file size of the application to download and store would also be much bigger. I would like to experiment with this, but it has a few drawbacks, unless I find a workaround.


----------



## Mano (Jan 5, 2018)

I have a bug, when I'm trying to see the times/scrambles for my best single/mo3 etc. It only shows me the current one, not the best


----------



## cubing4nz (Jan 5, 2018)

Would it be possible to put something behind the scramble text, so that you can see the text without your background interfering. Like how cstimer makes a box around the scramble.
Maybe also having the scramble on the bottom could help too.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 6, 2018)

cubing4nz said:


> Would it be possible to put something behind the scramble text, so that you can see the text without your background interfering. Like how cstimer makes a box around the scramble.
> Maybe also having the scramble on the bottom could help too.


Try using the custom interface theme option to set the scramble to a more recognisable colour if it isn't working with your background. I do not plan to add a background because it clutters up the interface more, and sometimes a scramble isn't always there.


----------



## ubercorb77 (Jan 6, 2018)

How do you start inspection with a stackmat? I know on csTimer you just tap at least one of the sensors.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 6, 2018)

ubercorb77 said:


> How do you start inspection with a stackmat? I know on csTimer you just tap at least one of the sensors.


Hit the spacebar to start inspection with a Stackmat.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 9, 2018)

Block Keeper 1.3.1 has been released with some important bug fixes and general improvements.
https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/

Added option to clear session
Added more information to record details menu
Adjusted record list scrolling down and header fixed at top
Fixed best lists
Fixed 3x3x3 BLD scrambles to have equiprobable rotation
Fixed times not rounding down when displayed
Many feature requests have not been added yet but are recorded here which I hope to add at some point.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2018)

This is great! I was getting a bit tired of having to create a new session then delete the old one whenever I wanted it clear haha.
Could you also add a setting for the Distribution tool to change/personalize the intervals in each session? So like if I wanted it to show how many times I've gotten a solve from 10-13 seconds, and 13-15, and 15-20, etc.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 10, 2018)

Is there a possibility for time splits (e.g. for blind memo, or C-F-O-P splits)?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Is there a possibility for time splits (e.g. for blind memo, or C-F-O-P splits)?


He's working on it atm


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2018)

@DalDal I know you probably already have quite a bit on your to-do list, but I think when you get the chance it would be really cool to have a virtual cube option like in csTimer! I'd love it if you could also customize the virtual cube key map, so you can make whichever keys you like do whichever moves on the cube you want.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 11, 2018)

Aerma said:


> @DalDal I know you probably already have quite a bit on your to-do list, but I think when you get the chance it would be really cool to have a virtual cube option like in csTimer! I'd love it if you could also customize the virtual cube key map, so you can make whichever keys you like do whichever moves on the cube you want.



It would definitely be a long time before I could do it, but I would like to do it as a feature and as a fun project.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 12, 2018)

Two small little things also, when you get the chance:
- Could you remove the scramble scrolling bar when the scramble isn't long enough to be able to scroll? Maybe this could be an option in settings or something
- Could you make it so in time lists when you do control/command F to select all it only highlights the things in the time list?

Also, I think it would be awesome to be able to save timer interface settings (the Hex codes) so you can keep ones you really like. Maybe in the future, it would also be fun to be able to save your interface hex code layout as a file so you can share them with other people!

Amazing as always!!


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 12, 2018)

good job!


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

@DalDal , when you upgrade this(if you actually do), can you please make it to automatically center the scrambles?


----------



## DalDal (Jan 13, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> @DalDal , when you upgrade this(if you actually do), can you please make it to automatically center the scrambles?


There is an option in preference to align the scramble to be centred. It should be in the interface tab.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry to keep bugging you with things, but could you add options to have the video files save as different file types? Like .mp4 or .mov? Also is there any way you could add an option to increase the FPS of the videos?


----------



## DalDal (Jan 14, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Sorry to keep bugging you with things, but could you add options to have the video files save as different file types? Like .mp4 or .mov? Also is there any way you could add an option to increase the FPS of the videos?



Definitely something I want to do in the future. I think that would be useful.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 14, 2018)

When manually adding a time, would it be possible to make it so that hitting <ENTER> adds the time instead of having to click "OK"?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2018)

Tabe said:


> When manually adding a time, would it be possible to make it so that hitting <ENTER> adds the time instead of having to click "OK"?


Also, it'd be nice to have an option in setting that makes it so when you manually enter a time it automatically inserts the scramble in it and switches the scramble when it's done


----------



## Tabe (Jan 23, 2018)

It looks like the "Drawn Scramble" feature for pyraminx isn't right. WCA regs say to put green in front, yellow on bottom but, if you do that with Block Keeper, the drawn scramble doesn't match the scramble on your puzzle.


----------



## DalDal (Jan 23, 2018)

Tabe said:


> It looks like the "Drawn Scramble" feature for pyraminx isn't right. WCA regs say to put green in front, yellow on bottom but, if you do that with Block Keeper, the drawn scramble doesn't match the scramble on your puzzle.


Fixed, thanks for pointing this out, I don't do pyraminx often.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 23, 2018)

I just learned all the official scramble stuff for pyra yesterday. I was sure I was making a mistake the first few scrambles I did with Block Keeper 

Love your app - keep up the great work.


----------



## a3533 (Feb 1, 2018)

Well again this is a very nice timer, thanks for the nice job!
I have recently experience delay problem (about 0.02 sec) and the session is not very big, even a new session has this problem. Video here:




This is a very bad problem especially for event like 2x2. Please fix it and again thanks for this great timer.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 1, 2018)

a3533 said:


> Well again this is a very nice timer, thanks for the nice job!
> I have recently experience delay problem (about 0.02 sec) and the session is not very big, even a new session has this problem. Video here:
> 
> 
> ...



After investigating the video and the code, I think I know what's happening. The timer approximately displays the current time, however it isn't 100% accurate as It would be to intensive to update it every 0.001 seconds, so it is updated every 0.017 to give 60 updates each second. So at any point it could be delayed by that amount or more. I have made small adjustments to try and reduce this delay where possible. When you stop the timer it then calculates the real time separately to the shown time and does all the processing (Creating the record, changing the UI, etc) before it displays the real time, which may be higher than the delayed displayed time. This pause is likely dependent on the speed of your computer as well. I'll try and set it up so the real time displays before the pause to work. (EDIT: I have done this) I hope this helps. If you still are concerned, measure the length of the video from the frame you start to the frame you stop.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 8, 2018)

Is there ao50 support?


----------



## DalDal (Feb 8, 2018)

Destiny said:


> Is there ao50 support?


Yes


----------



## Dancing Jules (Feb 9, 2018)

Is there the possibility for WCA clock notation. I can't read the old one.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 9, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Is there the possibility for WCA clock notation. I can't read the old one.


The scrambler library currently uses the legacy clock method. I'm a bit unfamiliar with the puzzle but I could write a basic scrambler with the current WCA format. However, it couldn't be drawn until more work was put into it. Its a trade off but what do you think?


----------



## Dancing Jules (Feb 11, 2018)

DalDal said:


> The scrambler library currently uses the legacy clock method. I'm a bit unfamiliar with the puzzle but I could write a basic scrambler with the current WCA format. However, it couldn't be drawn until more work was put into it. Its a trade off but what do you think?


Sure, I rarely check the drawn scramble anyway. AFAIK a clock scrambler is really easy. You just put a random number between -5 and +6 after ever letter/letter-combination.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 11, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Sure, I rarely check the drawn scramble anyway. AFAIK a clock scrambler is really easy. You just put a random number between -5 and +6 after ever letter/letter-combination.


Exactly. It won't be random state, but if it's long enough, it's ok for something like clock.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Feb 12, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Exactly. It won't be random state, but if it's long enough, it's ok for something like clock.



Every WCA clock scramble has the exact same length: 

UR# DR# DL# UL# U# R# D# L# ALL# y2 U# R# D# L# ALL# + a random set of pins

The hashtags are numbers between -5 and +6 (0 can happen and they are actually written as "4-" and "3+"). At the end you there are a random set of pins that should be up (e.g. UR DR UL).


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 12, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Is there the possibility for WCA clock notation. I can't read the old one.


Clock notation is the only reason why it's not my main timer anymore. I'd love to see it being added.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm not familiar with clock, but has the scrambles changed from [UU/dd] U3 d4' to (UUdd, 3, -4) to U3+ over time? The latest format looks much better. I've checked on Tnoodle and it looks like 0 is written as 0+.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2018)

The format did change over time, yes; I don't remember the specifics.

The TNoodle code is freely available for you to look at:
https://github.com/thewca/tnoodle/blob/v0.13.2/scrambles/src/puzzle/ClockPuzzle.java


----------



## DalDal (Feb 12, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> The format did change over time, yes; I don't remember the specifics.
> 
> The TNoodle code is freely available for you to look at:
> https://github.com/thewca/tnoodle/blob/v0.13.2/scrambles/src/puzzle/ClockPuzzle.java



Thanks! Cross checking with Tnoodle, I have implemented the clock scrambler in the same way. At the moment there isn't any drawn scramble, but I hope to add this back in the future. There should be a new release very soon.


----------



## DalDal (Feb 13, 2018)

Block Keeper 1.3.2 is out and adds many requested improvements, especially for blind solves.
https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/

- Added results dialog at the end of blind solves
- Added time split for blind solves
- Added split trend tool for blind events
- Import/Export improvements
- Added UI zoom in and zoom out options in window menu
- Session transfer option
- Various improvements and bug fixes

I will be back at university soon so development will slow down a bit for a while. As always, feel free to send any feedback.


----------



## Frings (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello !

So, I've been using this site to learn algs for the past four months, and I just signed up to thank you sir McNeil for this app. Thanks a lot for the time and effort you put into it. This is by far the best timer I've used offline. 

Frings


----------



## MarGallegoRubik (Mar 4, 2018)

How can I change the voice of the inspections announcements? I would like to put my own voices and not the predetermined ones. Thanks


----------



## DalDal (Mar 4, 2018)

MarGallegoRubik said:


> How can I change the voice of the inspections announcements? I would like to put my own voices and not the predetermined ones. Thanks


If you are on Windows or Linux, the sound files are stored in 'resources/app/sounds'. You can replace the male or female files with whatever sounds you would like. If you are on Mac, right click on the app and 'Show Package contents' and go to 'Contents/Resources/app/sounds' for sound files. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mano (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a problem with my timer, the scramble isn't correctly associated with the time, the scramble shown for the last time is the scramble for the current time.



Spoiler: Screenshot of the problem


----------



## DalDal (Mar 9, 2018)

Mano said:


> I have a problem with my timer, the scramble isn't correctly associated with the time, the scramble shown for the last time is the scramble for the current time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you add the time? This will help me address the issue. In the mean time, if it doesn't change press CTRL + S to re-scramble.


----------



## Mano (Mar 10, 2018)

I just used the timer normally with starting/stopping it with my spacebar. I don't have the same scramble twice, so I don't need to rescramble, it's just that the scrambles are offset by one.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 10, 2018)

Found and fixed the issue, sorry about that, I don't normally check scrambles and I must have missed that bug. I'll try and release a patched version soon.


----------



## Mano (Mar 17, 2018)

I've found another bug, I'm just using the timer normally with the spacebar



Spoiler: Screenshot of the problem


----------



## DalDal (Mar 17, 2018)

Mano said:


> I've found another bug, I'm just using the timer normally with the spacebar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any information surrounding the time, like what you did or anything different? I have seen this issue before but I thought I resolved it in version 1.3.2. Thanks for finding these bugs


----------



## Mano (Mar 19, 2018)

I didn't do anything different form normal, this was maybe my 20th solve, and the others didn't have any bug.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 19, 2018)

Mano said:


> I didn't do anything different form normal, this was maybe my 20th solve, and the others didn't have any bug.


I'll take a close look to see if I can find why this happened. It's difficult to replicate because it's rare though.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 27, 2018)

Doing some solves tonight on 2x2 and it seems to be putting the current scramble onto my previous solve's time. That is, solve #19 gets the scramble for solve #20 if 20 is the current scramble.


----------



## DalDal (Mar 27, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Doing some solves tonight on 2x2 and it seems to be putting the current scramble onto my previous solve's time. That is, solve #19 gets the scramble for solve #20 if 20 is the current scramble.


REALLY sorry, I'm aware of the issue and I'm releasing a new version very soon that will fix that.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 27, 2018)

I've been using Block Keeper as my main timer for a while now and I love it, but there's a bit of a problem:
On csTimer you can do one click (well click drag unclick) and you get the input scramble screen, then you can put in your scrambles and then it'll give them to you one by one, switching to the next one after every solve, then telling you once you've used them all.
In Block Keeper, you have to switch the scrambler to "Custom", and then paste all your scrambles in. But then it gives you all your scrambles in one big block so you have to manually keep track of which one you're on, and then when you're finished you have to manually switch back to "Recommended" or else every scramble for every event will be the big block of scrambles. I know you're a busy person, so when you have time could you try and fix this?


----------



## DalDal (Mar 27, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I've been using Block Keeper as my main timer for a while now and I love it, but there's a bit of a problem:
> On csTimer you can do one click (well click drag unclick) and you get the input scramble screen, then you can put in your scrambles and then it'll give them to you one by one, switching to the next one after every solve, then telling you once you've used them all.
> In Block Keeper, you have to switch the scrambler to "Custom", and then paste all your scrambles in. But then it gives you all your scrambles in one big block so you have to manually keep track of which one you're on, and then when you're finished you have to manually switch back to "Recommended" or else every scramble for every event will be the big block of scrambles. I know you're a busy person, so when you have time could you try and fix this?


I understand the issue. Why do you use this feature in csTimer? Is there a specific set of times you want to go through or a scrambler that Block Keeper doesn't provide?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 27, 2018)

I mostly use it for race to sub-x threads, because those require use of specific scrambles


----------



## DalDal (Mar 27, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I mostly use it for race to sub-x threads, because those require use of specific scrambles


Ah I get it. Right now the scrambler system isn't really set up for keeping track of scrambles like csTimer does, where you can go next and previous. It's a bit out of scope for the next release, sorry.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 27, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Ah I get it. Right now the scrambler system isn't really set up for keeping track of scrambles like csTimer does, where you can go next and previous. It's a bit out of scope for the next release, sorry.


That's ok! I'm ok waiting


----------



## DalDal (Mar 29, 2018)

Block Keeper 1.3.3 is out with some small improvements and fixes
https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper
- Added comments for records in record details menu
- Changed record details menu to click rather than hover over
- Added timer and announcement font size option
- Scrambler bug fix
- Security update


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2018)

DalDal said:


> - Changed record details menu to click rather than hover over



Small request, could you make an option in settings to change this back to hover over?


----------



## DalDal (Mar 30, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Small request, could you make an option in settings to change this back to hover over?


The reason I changed it is because I found it a bit unstable and easy to close when editing comments. Although it is a couple more steps, I think it is worthwhile. If you quickly want to change the result of the last time you can use Ctrl+1 2 or 3. You can also press ESC to close it quicker.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2018)

DalDal said:


> The reason I changed it is because I found it a bit unstable and easy to close when editing comments. Although it is a couple more steps, I think it is worthwhile. If you quickly want to change the result of the last time you can use Ctrl+1 2 or 3. You can also press ESC to close it quicker.


Ok! The main reason I use this is because sometimes I forget that I have inspection time enabled so I start my solve before the timer starts, so I have to delete the time, but I found the command->Backspace hotkey on your guide so it's not an issue.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2018)

Another minor request, could you add a setting that allows you to choose which session in what even opens when you open the program? For me it keeps opening up my Blue cross session under 3x3 when I rarely practice that.


----------



## Mano (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for the update, bugs are fixed 

I have a request, could you add the possibility to search for a specific time ? The other day a friend used my timer and entered 5 sup20 times, which and now I need to find theses 5 times to delete them, in a session of 4.7k solves.

I also have a little problem, I like to have all of my solves in the same session, but when the session has more than 3k solves the timer begins to be really slow, it takes 10-30s to do an action in my 4.7k solves session (ex: switching session, show setting, show scramble, etc.) but the timer itself doesn't have this delay. Also when I'm on any other session that's less than 3k solves approximately it works just fine. Is there a way to fix this ?

Thanks a lot for your investment in this, this is by far the best timer and I recommend it to all my friends


----------



## DalDal (Apr 3, 2018)

Mano said:


> Thanks for the update, bugs are fixed
> 
> I have a request, could you add the possibility to search for a specific time ? The other day a friend used my timer and entered 5 sup20 times, which and now I need to find theses 5 times to delete them, in a session of 4.7k solves.
> 
> ...


Thanks you. I may have a workaround for the times that wouldn’t require a search function but I can’t test it now. Send me an email at [email protected] and I will help you in a couple of days so you won’t have to wait for the next version. Each time you change sessions, all the stats in the table need to be recalculated and displayed. If you have many many times it can take a while. I would recommend starting a new session regularly (maybe once a month) to keep the number down. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mano (Apr 3, 2018)

I've found the times by copying the session to a Word document, then searching for them. 
The delay is not only when switching to this session, but also when I am on the session and want to open/close settings, or when I want to add a session or an event, change the scramble type. I'll change session when approaching 3k solves to prevent this.


----------



## a3533 (Apr 10, 2018)

Feature request:
Add an option to disable start inspection using mouse (when inspection enabled)
My mouse timer sometimes will do weird things (directly start an inspection after stopping timer)
Also I think it is useful because a stackmat timer doesn't has inspection.
By the way, thanks for your hard work on this software.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 10, 2018)

a3533 said:


> Feature request:
> Add an option to disable start inspection using mouse (when inspection enabled)
> My mouse timer sometimes will do weird things (directly start an inspection after stopping timer)
> Also I think it is useful because a stackmat timer doesn't has inspection.
> By the way, thanks for your hard work on this software.



Thanks! The mouse timer starting weirdly is a bug and I'll look at fixing it. Also using a Stackmat is no reason not to have inspection, just another input type. You can ignore inspection using a Stackmat timer and use it normally, or start inspection.


----------



## a3533 (Apr 10, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Thanks! The mouse timer starting weirdly is a bug and I'll look at fixing it. Also using a Stackmat is no reason not to have inspection, just another input type. You can ignore inspection using a Stackmat timer and use it normally, or start inspection.


Sorry because my previous post is a bit confusing. Let me clarify:
My request is add an option so that the mouse timer won't start inspection.
Reason:
1) Hardware problem-- inreliable mouse timer that will cause double clicks at the end of the solve (which I think no one care because it is my own problem) but just now you said it is software bug then ok
2) Actual stackmat doesn't have inspection (I doesn't meant to disable inspection on stackmat, just a reason because stackmat timer itself doesn't have inspection)
And also my request is add an option so everyone can choose the one that they like.
Thanks again!


----------



## DalDal (Apr 10, 2018)

a3533 said:


> Sorry because my previous post is a bit confusing. Let me clarify:
> My request is add an option so that the mouse timer won't start inspection.
> Reason:
> 1) Hardware problem-- inreliable mouse timer that will cause double clicks at the end of the solve (which I think no one care because it is my own problem) but just now you said it is software bug then ok
> ...


To clarify my stackmat point. You use a stackmat in competition with inspection right? If you look at a stackmat as an input device rather than a standalone hardware timer, than it is indifferent to inspection. You could just start it or wait. A software timer emulates that competition inspection and you can have it or not by just starting or using a keyboard and mouse to start inspection. I think an option to specifically disable inspection while using a mouse it too specific, especially if a fix to make it more stable is made. thanks


----------



## RedJack22 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey Dallas!

Quick suggestion: could you make it so that you can copy and paste scrambles from the timer to a document or something? I use Windows 7, in case that matters


----------



## DalDal (Apr 11, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey Dallas!
> 
> Quick suggestion: could you make it so that you can copy and paste scrambles from the timer to a document or something? I use Windows 7, in case that matters


Unsure about windows 7 but you should be able to select the scramble if you drag over it. Or you could make a quick time, click on the new time and select the scramble from their. Hope that helps


----------



## RedJack22 (Apr 11, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Unsure about windows 7 but you should be able to select the scramble if you drag over it. Or you could make a quick time, click on the new time and select the scramble from their. Hope that helps


Well, I was able to get it to work! Thanks for the help man!


----------



## a3533 (Apr 11, 2018)

Suggestion:
1)Do you planned to add substep scrambles (LL, MU, F2L etc.) I think it is great but not sure if it can be done.
2)For the mouse timer, I came up with a better(I hope so)idea just now: Adding an option so
i) Inspection disable on mouse timer
ii) Timer can be start with mouse timer without inspection
ii) If inspection needed, it can be start using spacebar, which can continue using it as normal
I think it is useful in case I want to practice algorithm on mouse timer(which doesn't need inspection) without going into setting and disable the inspection. And when I wanted to use with inspection, I just press spacebar. Same thing can also apply for Stackmat. Also I'm not sure if this can be done.

Another question, my timer settings reset to default itself. No idea what is happening
Thanks!


----------



## DalDal (Apr 11, 2018)

a3533 said:


> Suggestion:
> 1)Do you planned to add substep scrambles (LL, MU, F2L etc.) I think it is great but not sure if it can be done.
> 2)For the mouse timer, I came up with a better(I hope so)idea just now: Adding an option so
> i) Inspection disable on mouse timer
> ...


1) I think it's a good idea (at least scrambling to that stage) but my scrambler knowledge is limited and I would need to work on that quite a lot, something I want to do at some point
2) I still feel these are all to specific. Maybe a shortcut to toggle inspection on and off would be more appropriate and generalised.
Did your settings reset once and stay like that? or keep reseting?


----------



## a3533 (Apr 11, 2018)

DalDal said:


> 1) I think it's a good idea (at least scrambling to that stage) but my scrambler knowledge is limited and I would need to work on that quite a lot, something I want to do at some point
> 2) I still feel these are all to specific. Maybe a shortcut to toggle inspection on and off would be more appropriate and generalised.
> Did your settings reset once and stay like that? or keep reseting?


It only reset once and stay like that.


----------



## Cubeur-manchot (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi DalDal 

I've downloaded the last update of BlockKeeper like one week ago and I have a little problem on it : when there's only 1 time in a session, I can't delete this time. Before last update it was possible, and the session was empty as wanted, but now the pop-up (which contains OK/+2/DNF... and the scramble) doesn't disappear from the screen, even if I switch to another session or event, that's quite annoying :/ Should I re-download BlockKeeper ? (I run it on Windows 7)

And I have a friend who has also downloaded the last version some days ago, and has another problem. Before the last update it went normally, but after downloading it it runs very slow and sometimes crashes (the soft doesn't react, he can't stop it even with the task manager). Do you know where the problem can come from ? (He runs BlockKeeper on Windows 10 pro)

Thanks


----------



## leudcfa (Apr 17, 2018)

I also have this problem on macOS Sierra.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a suggestion that would be a cool implementation once you have the time, is there any way of having Block Keeper sense when a stackmat is connected to the computer and have an option of automatically switching to it if it notices one, and when you disconnect it it would switch back to regular timing? This may be hard to implement, though.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 17, 2018)

Cubeur-manchot said:


> Hi DalDal
> 
> I've downloaded the last update of BlockKeeper like one week ago and I have a little problem on it : when there's only 1 time in a session, I can't delete this time. Before last update it was possible, and the session was empty as wanted, but now the pop-up (which contains OK/+2/DNF... and the scramble) doesn't disappear from the screen, even if I switch to another session or event, that's quite annoying :/ Should I re-download BlockKeeper ? (I run it on Windows 7)
> 
> ...



I am aware of the issue and have fixed it. Thanks for pointing this out. I am unaware of any performance issues like that. Do you know what he does before it locks up, or when it locks up? 



Aerma said:


> I have a suggestion that would be a cool implementation once you have the time, is there any way of having Block Keeper sense when a stackmat is connected to the computer and have an option of automatically switching to it if it notices one, and when you disconnect it it would switch back to regular timing? This may be hard to implement, though.



I'll see if it is possible. May or may not be easy but that would be convenient.

On another note. I have been working on Block Keeper 2.0.0 which will switch to a new update system. It will automatically update when available on all platforms. Windows users will install Block Keeper now though. This will also allow for updates to be released much quicker and more regularly. I have finished testing and hope to this version very soon.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2018)

DalDal said:


> I am aware of the issue and have fixed it. Thanks for pointing this out. I am unaware of any performance issues like that. Do you know what he does before it locks up, or when it locks up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!! Thank you for all this work, we all really appreciate it


----------



## DalDal (Apr 20, 2018)

Block Keeper 2.0.0 has been released with a new release system and automated updates.
https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/

- New release system
- Automated updates
- Various bug fixes

Once the new version has been downloaded, it will update automatically when new versions are available. Windows users will need to install Block Keeper now for this to occur, however it is much easier than before.

This has been a long overdue system and has been a major pain point. Now updates can be released more frequently and be available to you with minimal hassle. I have also wanted to decentralise the project from myself for it's longevity. Almost everything is now open source and maintainable by the community. The next step would to be set-up an external site to host the project page.


----------



## a3533 (Apr 20, 2018)

White flashing bar on top of the windows.
Is this bug or something to do with my computer? (Not latest version) Thanks.


----------



## DalDal (Apr 20, 2018)

It doesn't look like an issue with Block Keeper. It looks like a graphics issue with your computer which occurs when the app is shown. I would try updating your OS or any drivers if possible and see if they fixes it. On a side note, if everything is a bit big for your screen, use 'Window > Zoom out' to shrink the UI. Looks a bit cramped.


----------



## a3533 (Apr 20, 2018)

DalDal said:


> It doesn't look like an issue with Block Keeper. It looks like a graphics issue with your computer which occurs when the app is shown. I would try updating your OS or any drivers if possible and see if they fixes it. On a side note, if everything is a bit big for your screen, use 'Window > Zoom out' to shrink the UI. Looks a bit cramped.


Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## Tabe (May 10, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Block Keeper 2.0.0 has been released with a new release system and automated updates.
> https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/


Just installed the new (Windows) version and, much to my surprise, it didn't ask where I wanted the application installed. When I went looking, I found that it had installed in a very much non-standard location (appdata\local) instead of under \Program Files or \Program Files(x86). As a result, not only was it installed onto a drive I didn't even want it on, it didn't replace the version I already had installed. Not good. Really not good.


----------



## DalDal (May 10, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Just installed the new (Windows) version and, much to my surprise, it didn't ask where I wanted the application installed. When I went looking, I found that it had installed in a very much non-standard location (appdata\local) instead of under \Program Files or \Program Files(x86). As a result, not only was it installed onto a drive I didn't even want it on, it didn't replace the version I already had installed. Not good. Really not good.



I am not familiar with Windows and installers. I used default settings with the packager which I would have assumed would install everything in a common place. It looks like that is the install location when using Squirrel.Windows because it doesn't require any user/system permissions. Their philosophy is simple one-click installs, which I like. It is possible to include an installer to set the location, however I'm unsure how this will work with existing installations and this will also require additional work for me to build and release, which I am trying to minimise. I'm sorry that this has caused trouble for you but I am not willing to change the system right now.

Optionally, you can run from source or build a standalone copy. https://github.com/DallasMcNeil/Block-Keeper


----------



## Tabe (May 10, 2018)

One-click installers for Windows are very much non-standard. I don't know that I've ever had a program install itself without at least telling me where it's installing.

I understand your not wanting to change but I'll be uninstalling.


----------



## Mano (May 12, 2018)

Hey, I have a little problem,
I added a new event to block keeper, but when I tried to switch to this event the times of my 3x3 session stayed, I tried to switch to other events and the times stayed the ones from my 3x3 session. So I quitted the app, and restarted it. But then this message shows, and none of the session/times shows up.


Spoiler


----------



## DalDal (May 12, 2018)

Mano said:


> Hey, I have a little problem,
> I added a new event to block keeper, but when I tried to switch to this event the times of my 3x3 session stayed, I tried to switch to other events and the times stayed the ones from my 3x3 session. So I quitted the app, and restarted it. But then this message shows, and none of the session/times shows up.
> 
> 
> ...


If you create a new event, it will be empty, no sessions will be moved to it. Looks like something happened to your data though, can you do two things?
1) Go to 'Toggle > show dev tools' and send any error messages (in red) to [email protected] you see on the right
2) Could you go to finder and in the 'go' menu, hold option and click 'library'. Then navigate to 'Application support' and 'Block Keeper' and send puzzles.json and puzzlesBackup.json to me at [email protected]
This would be really helpful for me incase there is an issue and I can help you with your times. Thanks


----------



## DalDal (May 19, 2018)

Block Keeper 2.0.1 has been released with a revamped timer splits system and some bug fixes.
https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/
- Updated timer splits system
- Various bug fixes


----------



## Hazel (Jun 12, 2018)

I've been using Block Keeper for a while now and I love it, there's just one thing I really don't like about it:
In csTimer, if you have a list of scrambles (say, for one of these forum's "race-to-sub-x" threads) you can set the scramble option to "Input" and paste in the scramble list and then it will give you the scrambles one by one, starting with the first in the list and switching to the next one after every solve, then saying you're out of scrambles when you finish the last one in the list. Block Keeper doesn't have this option.
Do you think you could implement this when you get the chance?


----------



## DalDal (Jun 12, 2018)

Good news, the latest updates (2.0.2 or 2.0.3) already has this. If you click on the scrambles, you can add a list of scrambles to the box and it will show them in order. They just need to be new line separated.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 12, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Good news, the latest updates (2.0.2 or 2.0.3) already has this. If you click on the scrambles, you can add a list of scrambles to the box and it will show them in order. They just need to be new line separated.


Oh awesome! I was wondering what that new update was  Thank you!
About the update though, it says it's downloading in the background but even after I leave it open for a long time and restart Block Keeper it pops up with the same downloading message, what does this mean?
EDIT: never mind, it updated 
Another edit: could you maybe add an option to disable those big new scramble buttons, or add an option to make them smaller and not as bulky as well as putting back the command->S new scramble hotkey for Mac?


----------



## DalDal (Jun 12, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Oh awesome! I was wondering what that new update was  Thank you!
> About the update though, it says it's downloading in the background but even after I leave it open for a long time and restart Block Keeper it pops up with the same downloading message, what does this mean?
> EDIT: never mind, it updated
> Another edit: could you maybe add an option to disable those big new scramble buttons, or add an option to make them smaller and not as bulky as well as putting back the command->S new scramble hotkey for Mac?


The buttons do need a bit of work, it looks like a Nintendo switch. I'm open to any other suggestions on how to place the buttons. To make a distinction from back and forward, the scramble shortcuts are command+right for next and command+left for previous. If this is a problem they could be changed to something else logical.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 12, 2018)

DalDal said:


> The buttons do need a bit of work, it looks like a Nintendo switch. I'm open to any other suggestions on how to place the buttons. To make a distinction from back and forward, the scramble shortcuts are command+right for next and command+left for previous. If this is a problem they could be changed to something else logical.


My suggestion would be to just make the buttons less tall and maybe 50% transparent, and with an option in settings to remove the buttons altogether. The cmd->right/left is a nice change, but maybe you should make a little page in settings or something to view all the hotkeys  great work and thank you!


----------



## DalDal (Jun 12, 2018)

Aerma said:


> My suggestion would be to just make the buttons less tall and maybe 50% transparent, and with an option in settings to remove the buttons altogether. The cmd->right/left is a nice change, but maybe you should make a little page in settings or something to view all the hotkeys  great work and thank you!


All shortcuts are also in the menu bar. A page in preferences to map them would also be a cool addition. I'll experiment with the buttons and see what looks good.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jun 13, 2018)

I recently learned square-1 and I noticed the color scheme on the drawn scramble is weird. Usually it has red on front and yellow on top, not green and white.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2018)

Here's an idea I've had that would be really nice if you think it would be a good addition as well: customization of the Distribution tool. Here's what I mean:
This is what mine looks like right now:


Spoiler












It automatically made the splits every two seconds. What I would really like is if I could customize it so in my 3x3 session instead of just intervals of two seconds, the labels would be: 0, 10 (so that bar would just be everything sub-10), 11, 12, 13, 14, and infinity (so that bar would be everything 14.00 and longer). And I could go into settings and be able to change the intervals whenever I like.
Also, it would be cool to be able to click on an individual bar, say the one that shows solves from 11-12 seconds, and the graph would switch to more precise intervals within that time frame, so the labels would be something like: 11.00, 11.20, 11.40, 11.60, 11.80, and 12.00. And then, of course, I could press a quick button to go back to the original graph. Being able to have a different customized distribution for each event (2x2, 4x4, etc.) would be really cool!
I don't know how easy this would be to implement, but if you do it that would be really awesome


----------



## DalDal (Jun 15, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Here's an idea I've had that would be really nice if you think it would be a good addition as well: customization of the Distribution tool. Here's what I mean:
> This is what mine looks like right now:
> 
> 
> ...



At some point, I was planning on adding a distribution tool with milestone or customisable boundaries. I like the idea of clicking on the graph to see more in-depth data. When I find the time, that would be a nice feature.


----------



## GREYAchilles (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everybody,

i use a Stackmat Timer wich works fine with CS Timer on an iMac.
But with Block Keeper it will not work. The settings in Block Keeper are ok! Is there anything i can do that it will work?

THX


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 11, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Block Keeper 2.0.1 has been released with a revamped timer splits system and some bug fixes.
> https://dallasmcneil.com/projects/blockkeeper/
> - Updated timer splits system
> - Various bug fixes


that link doesnt work for me so i cant download it, but i would like to


----------



## GREYAchilles (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi, thx a lot... but it dont work for me too... :-(

Domain name expired...


----------



## DalDal (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry website will be up again soon.

All downloads are available here
https://github.com/DallasMcNeil/Block-Keeper/releases

Edit: In the future I plan to have a seperate website for Block Keeper to prevent this sort of thing

Edit 2: Website is back up


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 12, 2018)

thx mate


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 16, 2018)

Yesterday I got a 6.89 on a fairly average solve, beating my PB by almost a second. I was surprised, because I thought it would be like a 9 or 10. After retrying the solution a few times, I was very confident I didn't really get a 6. I'm sure I didn't stop the timer early, as it was still running as I was about to hit space. I'm assuming the timer ran slow for some reason. This is the first time I've had this issue.


----------



## DalDal (Jul 16, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> Yesterday I got a 6.89 on a fairly average solve, beating my PB by almost a second. I was surprised, because I thought it would be like a 9 or 10. After retrying the solution a few times, I was very confident I didn't really get a 6. I'm sure I didn't stop the timer early, as it was still running as I was about to hit space. I'm assuming the timer ran slow for some reason. This is the first time I've had this issue.


It's difficult to say seems it's once off, but everything is based on the computers time, not an internal clock. So it takes the time at the end and subtracts it from the time taken at the start. What did it show just before you hit space and when it started?


----------



## GREYAchilles (Aug 8, 2018)

GREYAchilles said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i use a Stackmat Timer wich works fine with CS Timer on an iMac.
> But with Block Keeper it will not work. The settings in Block Keeper are ok! Is there anything i can do that it will work?
> ...



I solved my Problem. My Audiosplitter 3,5mm was the bad Guy, now i have a Splitter for USB and it worked instantly!

ThX for this great Timer


----------



## jmb462 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm using Block Keeper and I'm very happy with it.

As I'd like to use it from several locations, would it be technically possible to make a portable version that runs on an usb key ?
Thanks for your work, nice job


----------



## DalDal (Aug 30, 2018)

On MacOS and Linux, the application can be saved and ran anywhere (on your USB). You will need to go into preferences > Data and Data: Save, and select a folder on the USB to keep the data. This will then save your sessions (but not preferences) to the USB. Sorry but the preferences also stores where the data is found, so it is stored in the default location. On any other computers you use, you will need to select Data: Load and select the folder where you store your sessions. Sorry Windows isn't portable, you would need a seperate install on each computer. I need to look into a solution for this and making preferences portable. Hope this helps


----------



## jmb462 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your answer.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm still using and loving Block Keeper @DalDal  As I continue to use it I occasionally find that there's something I'd like to be able to do with no way to do it, and here are three of those:
- A "Solve number clock" - you could input a number, and it would alert you after you've done that many solves in that event. So if you wanted to do an average of 100 on 3x3, you could just input a "100" wherever it may be and after 100 3x3 solves it would give you a popup. It would be nice to be able to easily turn it off mid-session if you don't have time to finish or whatnot.
- Ability to search for solves using the time, for example, if you know you have a 9.043 somewhere and you want to find where in the solve list it is you could search for it (control + F for windows, command + F for mac maybe). Having other criteria for searches could be good too, like if you wanted to search for every solve over 19.4 seconds or every solve with a DNF.
- Custom averages - in the Event Statistics tool you could add a way to get the current (and maybe also best) average for any number. For example, if I want to know what my current average of 27 is, I could type in 27 and it would tell me. I think the rule for any average over 12 is that you remove the best 5% and the worst 5% of solves and take the mean of the remaining 90%. You could also get the solve list if you want to copy and paste the times + scrambles for those times somewhere.

I'd personally use all of these features, especially the Solve Number Clock! But of course, only add them if you think they'd fit and wouldn't be too inconvenient to implement.


----------



## DalDal (Nov 24, 2018)

I think the search and solve counter would be really useful. I am also prioritising a UI overhaul as the next thing to do. The current UI is a bit bulky and some of the code is a mess. These features can be factored in. Currently, I am starting a full time internship over the next few months, so I don't have as much free time, but I hope to get around to it soon.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2018)

DalDal said:


> I think the search and solve counter would be really useful. I am also prioritising a UI overhaul as the next thing to do. The current UI is a bit bulky and some of the code is a mess. These features can be factored in. Currently, I am starting a full time internship over the next few months, so I don't have as much free time, but I hope to get around to it soon.


Oh wow! What kinds of things in the UI will be changing?
Good luck with the internship too! Definitely prioritize that over the timer


----------



## DalDal (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks!

Mainly I'm thinking
- Thinner borders
- Partially transparent elements (e.g see background image under times, similar to scramble) maybe with a subtle blur
- Compacting elements together (e.g no gap between event and session select)
- Flatter style, removing "floating" elements, so they don't appear above the background but sit beside it. Timer has it's own section which frees up more text options
- Update to preferences menu
- More UI options (positioning, size etc) but maybe only light/dark themes

Any opinions are welcome


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Mainly I'm thinking
> - Thinner borders
> ...


That all sounds great! And maybe make the last scramble/next scramble buttons much less bulky xD
You should maybe make a Patreon to fund your time spent developing this timer so you can spend more time on it, I'd sign up!


----------



## DalDal (Nov 24, 2018)

Aerma said:


> That all sounds great! And maybe make the last scramble/next scramble buttons much less bulky xD
> You should maybe make a Patreon to fund your time spent developing this timer so you can spend more time on it, I'd sign up!



Nah, the Nintendo Switch has to stay,


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2018)

DalDal said:


> Nah, the Nintendo Switch has to stay,


But can you play Pokemon Let's Go Eevee on Block Keeper


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 27, 2018)

I just picked up a SpeedStacks G4 timer and wanted to connect it to my laptop for scrambles, proper 15 second inspection time, logging scores.

I couldn't find any on-line timers that would do the 15 second inspection (not saying they don't exist lol). The "Block Keeper" program worked fine.

*These are the three settings I used in options of Block Keeper (click gear wheel):*
1. WCA inspection
2. Use mouse for timer
3. Use StackMat timer

*Solving steps*
1. Press your computer mouse button to trigger the 15 second WCA inspection
2. When15 seconds expires, drop cube put both hands on StackMat timer
3. Once Stackmat timer is ready (red & green LEDs illuminate steadily), remove hands and begin solving
4. After solving cube, drop cube, place hands on StackMat timer to lock in time.

*Connecting StackMat timer to Laptop*
0. Need a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter cable. typically both are TRS (tip-ring-sleeve that look like a typical headphone jack)
1. There is a good video from CyoTheKing 



2. My laptop has a combined headphone-mic jack. That requires a 2.5mm TRS to 3.5mm TRRS cable (tip-ring-ring-sleeve).


----------



## Mano (Dec 9, 2018)

I just found out a weird bug, whenever I click on something that brings a popup and I select text, If I close the popup with the escape key the window will close, but the main window won't "reactivate". There's a filter above it and I can't start the timer, or do anything, I have to reload the app



Spoiler: Screenshot of the problem


----------



## DalDal (Dec 9, 2018)

Nice find, I can repeat that issue. I'll fix it soon.


----------



## Promybro Cuber (Dec 22, 2018)

Is there any version that I can use for 32win?Please it would help me so much! I use VISTA windows


----------



## DalDal (Dec 22, 2018)

Promybro Cuber said:


> Is there any version that I can use for 32win?Please it would help me so much! I use VISTA windows


Sorry but no version supports vista, only 7 and up.
https://electronjs.org/docs/tutorial/support#windowsWindows


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 23, 2018)

Vista? Really? Do yourself a big favour and upgrade from that evil OS.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2018)

In the next Block Keeper update, could you add a button to show/hide the time list/stats like in csTimer? I want to be able to force myself not to look at my previous times and my current mean/etc while solving 
Thanks!


----------



## Jozo_Berk (Jan 13, 2019)

DalDal said:


> Version 0.2.0 is now available!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any way to copy paste scrambles? I want to be able to send my friends my best scrambles over text and I'm really loving the timer but i cannot copy paste scrambles. Much appreciated!


----------



## DalDal (Jan 13, 2019)

If you click on a time, you will see a dialog where you can select and copy the scramble. You can also carefully select and copy the main displayed scramble although I admit it is finicky and could be improved.


----------



## StatzGFX (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey really love your program but just wondering if you can add in input times via typing so I can use the scramble on screen and my stackmat. My stackmat sometimes doesn't work with block keeper but still shows a time and works so it would be nice to have a back up option for typing. Thanks.


----------



## Elo13 (Jan 22, 2019)

StatzGFX said:


> Hey really love your program but just wondering if you can add in input times via typing so I can use the scramble on screen and my stackmat. My stackmat sometimes doesn't work with block keeper but still shows a time and works so it would be nice to have a back up option for typing. Thanks.



You can input times with ctrl+T (cmd+T on Mac)


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2019)

New update yay!! Love this timer <3


----------



## Mano (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey @DalDal, do you plan on adding support for Bluetooth cubes in the future?


----------



## iBonhomme (Mar 12, 2019)

may be a Giiker/roux mode ?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 2, 2019)

I've been having trouble importing CSTimer sessions. I click export, select the file, then nothing happens. I use Windows 10.


----------



## DalDal (May 2, 2019)

Whoops, looks like notifications weren't being sent to my email for a while.

I would love support for bluetooth cubes but I would need a Giiker cube to actually test it but I'm waiting for Gans 

Looks like the CSTimer export format changed slightly for the better, but a hack at the time doesn't work anymore so it will need updating, Should be an easy fix.

Update from me: I'm back a uni and now I have a part time dev job so I've been kept pretty busy. Block Keeper has been on hiatus for a while but it will probably stay that way at least until the end of the year. I'll still fix bugs and make releases from time to time, but I can't dedicate much time to new features (Like a better UI). I welcome anyone else to add features and make a pull request on the Github repo. I'm accessible if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## Hazel (May 3, 2019)

DalDal said:


> Whoops, looks like notifications weren't being sent to my email for a while.
> 
> I would love support for bluetooth cubes but I would need a Giiker cube to actually test it but I'm waiting for Gans
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! I was a little worried you forgot about us Block Keeper users 
Have you considered starting a Patreon for Block Keeper! I know I'd certainly love to donate in exchange for whatever rewards you can think up.


----------



## DalDal (May 3, 2019)

Haha thanks, maybe it's something I'd consider when I finish my degree and work full-time. But for the moment it's a bit of a responsibility.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jun 18, 2019)

Using this on my Macbook Pro. Love it so far, it's exactly what I needed.

All of the online timers had an issue on my machine which would rapidly repeat submitting times. Downloading a "desktop" timer I thought would fix the issue. However, I realized it was a macro setting on my keyboard after downloading this timer.

I see you with the Electron app : )


----------



## Qunima (Jun 21, 2019)

ability to comment on times would be cool


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2019)

Qunima said:


> ability to comment on times would be cool


You can! Click the time and there's a comment area.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2019)

@DalDal when you have time to work on Block Keeper more again, would you consider a small feature to track how many solves you do in a sitting? IE. how many 3x3 solves done since opening the application, minus the number of deleted solves. I'm trying to practice more consistantly, so when I sit down to do a bunch of solves I'd like to more easily be able to keep track of how many solves I do in each sitting 
I hope university and your dev job are going well!


----------



## danvie (Jul 15, 2019)

Would be nice if the solves with comments had some sort of red mark or something to tell that it had a comment.
Also would be nice if the tool that displayed your pb's would have the times linked to that session.
If someone could make a blockkeeper mobile that would be able to share the times between the two would be great.

Don't get me wrong. This is an AWSOME timer for offline because we don't have acess to the internet on our computer. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## danvie (Jul 16, 2019)

Also, could you consider including fmc as an event with the long scramble and the slots for typing in the solution. Then the computer would check the solution to see if the solution was valid. Just an idea. Don't feel obligated to work on it right now, just throwing an idea out there.
Also possibly a 2-sided pll trainer equivalent to feliks's on cubeskills?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2019)

Actually, I'll just put all my suggestions/requests here so you they're all in one place  take your time though, I know you're still super busy with uni and your job and all!

- Option to have a little counter somewhere keeping track of how many solves you've done since opening the application (per event ideally). Maybe a tool in the bottom-right?
- Option for different video output format if possible, perhaps .mp4 (.webm doesn't have a default opening app so Mac users would have to convert each file...)
- This is nitpicky, but a small "bug": in the menu, only the 'general' tab becomes flush with the list of options when selected.
- When viewing a list of times, would it be possible to make it so command/control A selects just the text in the window and not everything on screen? And having it keep the line break formatting would be amazing too so we don't have to manually add line breaks between each solve...
- This is also sorta reaching for ideas but some sort of option per event to have the timer automatically delete solves under one second and revert back to that same scramble would be amazing! I can't tell you many times I've had my hand on the spacebar and accidentally start and stop the timer quickly and have to pause to manually delete the time and go back a scramble. Again, it would ideally be per-event - so like 3x3 and up would have it, but not 2x2.

I'll probably just edit this comment if I think of more stuff... and again, there's no rush at all, I'm just putting this here now so I don't forget to when you have the time to work on BK again. Also I mentioned this a while ago but it's still on the table, if you make a Patreon page I would totally become a Patron! Partially because I love your timer and would love to contribute, partially because I'd love whatever Patron-exclusive stuff you might think up (maybe like insight into the dev process of the app and updates on how updates are coming along, and maybe a simple page in the timer commemorating Patrons xD), and partially because I feel bad constantly asking for more features on a free product...


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 18, 2019)

Aerma said:


> - Option for different video output format if possible, perhaps .mp4 (.webm doesn't have a default opening app so Mac users would have to convert each file...)


I have no problem opening them using VLC.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 18, 2019)

DGraciaRubik said:


> I have no problem opening them using VLC.


It doesn't work for me... VLC always says the length of the video is 00:00 and it won't play them :/


----------



## Elf (Jul 19, 2019)

Since I started using Block Keeper again aswell, here is my little bit of input. 
First of all, I've got a new computer, so the lag I had has decreased immensely. A slight lag starts to be noticeable at around 1500 - 1600 solves in a session, which is perfectly fine.

I noticed a small bug in the time display on the top left. The current and best averages are rounded differently, the best average is sometimes 0,01 s better. (I use 2 digits behind the comma)

I also have 2 ideas for features:
- the time distribution doesn't really help me as soon as the best and the worst solves in a session are very far apart, relative to the time. Knowing I have 500 solves between 5 and 10 seconds and 400 between 10 and 15 is quite useless I think. It would be great to be able to adjust the width of the columns.
- When coosing a background picture it's very hard to still read the scramble and, depending on the picture, even the time. To solve this, I put my wallpaper into paint and made a coloured rectangle behind the scramble. If the already existing area behind the scramble could be made not see through, that would be awesome. 

Other than that, I am very happy that this exists!!!


----------



## TimP (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello @DalDal,

First off: I really love this timer, I have been using it for a month now and it does everything I need and more.
So huge thanks to you!

BUT

I have feedback for the Event Trend Graph:

I have alot of sessions for 3BLD to see my long term improvement.
Since it's 3BLD I do have some shorter sessions without an Ao5 because of the DNFs.
These seem to be represented as value zero in the graph... This looks really weird and maybe you can do something about that.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm on windows ten but I normally time on my phone. Is there a way to get the data off cstimer on my phone over to block keeper on computer? Do I have to email to myself or something? How, exactly, step by step, do I do this?
Preferably with pictures.


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 27, 2019)

I cant figure out how to type times in, so if thats a thing i would love some help on that lol


----------



## DalDal (Aug 28, 2019)

Sorry guys, yet again I stopped getting email notifications.

I really want to thank everyone that's showed support and interest in Block Keeper, even since I haven't been updating it very frequently. Most of my motivation to work on it at this stage comes from your enthusiasm.

I'm cautious of making future plans or promises because I can't guarantee how my work load will change in the next year. I should be graduating at the end of the year with my Bachelors in Computer Science and I want to do an Honours program part time so I have more free time for things like this (also so I'm not stressed as much). I'll also be working full-time over Summer (Australia) and continuing part time work after that, as I do now. I expect that my workload will be lower and I'll have some free time.

I can see a lot of mess in the code from before I started Uni when I first started Block Keeper. So I want to do a refresh, rewriting the entire thing, but using the code already there where applicable. That way it can be structured way better and properly incorporate things like smart cubes, time splits, MultiBLD, FMC etc.

I think a Patreon would really help motivate and justify more time working on this refresh. I think at least keeping a dev log would be fun.

Keep your requests coming because they may be part of this refresh and I always like to hear what suggestions you have, even if they may not directly become a feature. I might release a survey soon to see what features and aspects are most important to everyone, which would really help shape my design.

Again, thanks everyone for your continued support.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2019)

DalDal said:


>



I'm so glad uni is going well! I'd still love to contribute to a Patreon if you made one, as I still really love Block Keeper and would love to see more updates 
A dev log also seems really cool! I plan on going into college as a comp sci major, so It'd be super interesting to me.
And I definitely can keep the requests/ideas coming 
Thanks for the update


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Is it just me or are the scrambles for 3x3 like a little bit easier than on cstimer? Overall awesome app, and I especially like that you can film yourself!


----------



## DalDal (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is it just me or are the scrambles for 3x3 like a little bit easier than on cstimer? Overall awesome app, and I especially like that you can film yourself!


Block Keeper uses TNoodle scrambles so I suppose you are lucky.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

DalDal said:


> Block Keeper uses TNoodle scrambles so I suppose you are lucky.


Has there anyway to change the font from the original?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for making the timer, I really like it. I have one question. How do I set a webcam to record solves?


----------



## White KB (Sep 5, 2019)

Is there an online version? (w/out download)
My device has an issue with downloads, but I would still like to try this timer, if possible.
I would like it if this version can be used offline, but I'm not too picky.


----------



## Elf (Sep 17, 2019)

During blind practise, I thought of another 2 things.
First, an option to dnf and switch scrambles without pressing control. I always try to find my mistakes by going back and it can become a lot of keyboard spam. I think when the buttons are far enough away from the space bar you will not hit it on accident.
Second, in bld events, a place where it shows you the success rate of the session, maybe right next to the x/n number of solves. (I don't always want to calculate it over and over again)


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2020)

@DalDal it's been about 6 months, how are things going?
Block Keeper is still my go-to timer, and I still love it 
Obviously your uni and job work are more important than my timer desires, but do you have any updated estimate of if/when you'll be able to return to this project?
I'd still become a Patron if you set that up—no pressure, though!


----------



## DalDal (Mar 16, 2020)

Things are great. University and work are travelling well and I'm very happy to have my bachelors.

As far as Block Keeper is concerned, I have made no plans. It's a change of focus for what I want to do in my spare time.

At the moment I am more interested in learning and experimenting with technologies that I find interesting, particularly around computer graphics and computer architecture. But Block Keeper and similar applications/websites don't use technologies I want to learn more about so I am not so interested in working on them. Building a revamped version of Block Keeper is interesting from a design perspective (both UI and code structure) but not much further. So at this stage, I would rather work on other more technical projects then continue to develop Block Keeper, which I have little to learn from building in comparison to other projects. I like making new features for the community, but I would rather relax and pursue whatever I would like for the time being.

The other thing is other timers have improved and added features I built Block Keeper to fill. CSTimer now has better session management and features which I wanted and is updated very regularly. I've actually started using it exclusively on one of my computers. 

I consider Block Keeper on an indefinite hiatus. I'm open if anyone else would like to takeover the project.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2020)

DalDal said:


> Things are great. University and work are travelling well and I'm very happy to have my bachelors.
> 
> As far as Block Keeper is concerned, I have made no plans. It's a change of focus for what I want to do in my spare time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! I totally understand where you're coming from. I don't know if I would personally continue the project, but if it's okay I'd love to get the source code and take a look! Even if it's too complex for me, I might learn something.
Thanks for everything you've done, and I wish you the best of luck


----------



## ProStar (Mar 16, 2020)

New favorite timer! The importing from CStimer doesn't seem to work though...


----------



## DalDal (Mar 17, 2020)

All source is here: https://github.com/DallasMcNeil/Block-Keeper

I'll say it's not the best organised, but lots to learn from.

If you want to contribute than you're more than welcome.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jul 19, 2020)

Is there a working download link for this app? I had it on my old computer and loved it but have been struggling to get it to download on my new laptop (Windows 10). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2020)

TanookiTrev said:


> Is there a working download link for this app? I had it on my old computer and loved it but have been struggling to get it to download on my new laptop (Windows 10). Thanks in advance!


As far as I know, his website is the only place to download Block Keeper, and it's down for me too.


----------



## DalDal (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry for the website issues. Hoping to have that sorted out shortly.

Block Keeper is hosted on Github so all downloads are available here.
https://github.com/DallasMcNeil/Block-Keeper/releases/tag/v2.2.0

Specifically for windows 10
https://github.com/DallasMcNeil/Block-Keeper/releases/download/v2.2.0/Block-Keeper-Setup.exe


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you, the .exe file worked perfectly. Much appreciated!


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow one of the best timers! Just one question, can I disable the pop up menu where it asks whether its a OK DNF or a +2 during the blind solves? Also is there some way I can time my memo times during BLD?


----------



## Het Mehta (Jul 23, 2020)

DalDal said:


> Block Keeper is a standalone, cross platform desktop cubing timer. It provides a simple and clean interface, completely offline, without Java.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...



can you make it for iPad


----------



## Hazel (Jul 23, 2020)

Het Mehta said:


> can you make it for iPad


He's discontinued work on the timer indefinitely


----------



## semiprime799 (Jul 23, 2020)

Aerma said:


> He's discontinued work on the timer indefinitely


Though if you really want to. Fork the project on github and start work on it yourself.


----------



## DSM Cubing (Sep 5, 2020)

DalDal said:


> Block Keeper is a standalone, cross platform desktop cubing timer. It provides a simple and clean interface, completely offline, without Java.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


I don’t know if this feature exists, as I don’t use the timer yet, but are you able to sync times across devices easily with this?


----------



## DalDal (Sep 5, 2020)

DSM Cubing said:


> I don’t know if this feature exists, as I don’t use the timer yet, but are you able to sync times across devices easily with this?


Sorry, Block Keeper does not support any upload or sync between devices.


----------



## Oobius (Feb 1, 2021)

Is there a setting in block keeper to make it a typing session?


----------



## DalDal (Feb 1, 2021)

Oobius said:


> Is there a setting in block keeper to make it a typing session?


You can manually add times with the plus button in the top left corner where the session times are. However there isn’t a typing focused way to do so like cstimer.


----------

